# North Eastern Fall Rally



## huntr70

I know we haven't even hit spring yet, but since we are reserving for Niagara Falls, and Otter Lake isn't real far away, if anyone is interested in a fall rally.

I guess anywhere at that time of year, the changing leaves would be a spectacular site to see....

Anyone have suggestions??

Comments??

Requests??

Just thought I would throw it out there....

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

Fall rally, I ll be sick of you people by then!









John


----------



## johnp

Good one John









Hopefully a little closer









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Hopefully a little closer


I'm for that John. How about something in Eastern CT or RI?









Tim


----------



## johnp

Skip RI nowhere worth going to here









Even I go out of state which is easy 30 min in any direction









John


----------



## Moosegut

johnp2000 said:


> Skip RI nowhere worth going to here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even I go out of state which is easy 30 min in any direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]74183[/snapback]​


Besides, could we all fit in Rhode Island?


----------



## johnp

You may have a point.

John


----------



## dmbcfd

I'm all for it. CT, RI, or our favorite NH. MA doesn't have much for the fall. Cape Cod is the nicest, but not in the fall. Someplace within about 3 hrs would be really good for those of us with kids in school. I can get to Normandy Farms in 15 minutes if all the lights are green







, but I'd need a loan to reserve a site.

It's never too early to plan a rally.

Steve


----------



## nynethead

I'm game for something within 3 hours


----------



## HootBob

Sounds good to me
We'll see what happens on date and location

Don


----------



## Moosegut

dmbcfd said:


> I'm all for it. CT, RI, or our favorite NH.
> [snapback]74195[/snapback]​


Hey! Wolfie has a big piece of property in NH. We could go there.









Fall foliage rally sounds good to me. How about Columbus Day weekend? Nice three day weekend and right at peak foliage time of the northern climes.

There is a great loop at Roger's Rock on Lake George, NY that would be fantastic for a bunch of Outbacks. Problem is no hookups, but they do have a dump station. I could share my generator to supply battery charges to at least two campers besides mine, and others could too. I know I'm just whistling in the wind - I've seen those threads in here where people state they can't live without the hair dryer or microwave.














But Lake George is beautiful in the Fall (any time of year).

I'm partial to the Adirondacks, but any northen area to view the foliage is good for me.

Scott


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Where does Maine fit in to the scheme? too far, too close? I want to go to Acadia someday.
But then again I am for keeping this trip rather close for driving reduction.

kevin


----------



## wolfwood

Wolfwood here. Sorry - out of commission yesterday. I vote for Northwestern CT, VT or, of course, anywhere in NH. Columbus Day weekend is notoriously rainy and cool ... several years in a row now...but the colors are maginificent in the mountains especially. Peak is generally 2 weeks before Columbus Day in VT, the week before or week of in NH and the following week in MA & CT. I agree re: RI - don't think we could even fit in the state.

The Monadnock region (west NH) is gorgeous any time of year, White Mountains (N NH) is heaven (Lake Umbagog is on NH/ME border and there's a nice private-turned-state CG at the one end ....beautiful but not close ) and the Berkshires (NW MA) are also nice. Don't know any specific places - other than Umbagog - but would be happy to do some serching once we figure out general area to go.


----------



## Thor

I am game. Cape Cod is out for me. Did the Cape last year (14hrs each way is too long for a weekend)

If it is within 8hrs and the weekend works - count us in.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Kevin, I think Acadia is a bit far for most of us for a weekend. When we went 3 or 4 years ago, it was a 10 hour drive.

Don't know of much in NW CT. I was thinking actually Mystic. There is a nice little campground that is perfect for a weekend rally. No sewer hookups, but there are two dumpstations, and honeywagon service, and the sites are huge. Plenty to do nearby for both the adults and the kids too.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Kevin, I think Acadia is a bit far for most of us for a weekend.Â When we went 3 or 4 years ago, it was a 10 hour drive.
> 
> Don't know of much in NW CT.Â I was thinking actually Mystic.Â There is a nice little campground that is perfect for a weekend rally.Â No sewer hookups, but there are two dumpstations, and honeywagon service, and the sites are huge.Â Plenty to do nearby for both the adults and the kids too.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]74256[/snapback]​


We're game. Mystic is nice...lots to do (or not, if, like us, that's the reason for a weekend. Would be easy access for most anyone.

Kevin - let us know when you plan on Acadia....and if you'd like company....or just a 1/2 way place for break


----------



## huntr70

hurricaneplumber said:


> Where does Maine fit in to the scheme? too far, too close? I want to go to Acadia someday.
> But then again I am for keeping this trip rather close for driving reduction.
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]74240[/snapback]​


We were there last year. Pics in my gallery.

It was a 14 hour drive for us. Not gonna do that again this year......\

It was really nice though.

Steve


----------



## Thor

I am not sure how far this is for everyone....

How about the Finger Lakes or Lake Placid area?

Thor


----------



## RizFam

Hi,

We have gone to Gunstock in Gilford NH, the last two Columbus weekends & it has been very nice. Weather & foliage breathtaking expect of course for the monsoon rain & flooding last year. They have an Octoberfest & a lot for the children. We stayed in the cabins b/c of course we didn't have a TT yet ........... & actually still don't .......anticipating it's arrival.........can't wait!!!

* www.gunstock.com*

Just thought I'd add that to the mix. 
RizFam


----------



## Thor

I like it









Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

We used to go to Lake Winnepesaukee every year when we were kids. I still get there once in a while. Gunstock looks great for a fall rally.

I'm willing to help organize. Don't expect fancy maps, though. My brain hurts just thinking about how hard that must be.

Let's try to get a rough idea of how many and I will find out when they can take us.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Count us in too, depending on what weekend everyone picks....

We'll be at Gunstock in August too. Twice in the same year would be cool.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut

Fall rally sounds good here. Just need to see what dates everyone is considering and how the schedule fits. Whe it starts to get narrowed down I can help out with the organization too if ya need me.

Scott


----------



## huntr70

I agree.....the Cg looks nice.

It all depends on the dates.......our school starts the week before Labor Day, so any time after that is gonna be a maybe at best right now.

Possibly September if the kids have a long weekend....

Steve


----------



## Thor

Does this mean we have a location?

Thor


----------



## johnp

dmbcfd said:


> We used to go to Lake Winnepesaukee every year when we were kids. I still get there once in a while. Gunstock looks great for a fall rally.
> 
> I'm willing to help organize. Don't expect fancy maps, though. My brain hurts just thinking about how hard that must be.
> 
> Let's try to get a rough idea of how many and I will find out when they can take us.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]87153[/snapback]​


Hey Steve
Maybe we could book the whole new section at Twin Mountain

John


----------



## HootBob

Does Gunstock have a website?

Don


----------



## damar92

Hey this one might just be close enough for us to make it. Count us in on it.

Darryl


----------



## dmbcfd

Hey JohnP,
I think that's a great idea, but it may be a little far for some folks. Although it's only about an hour or so further than Gunstock. I'm sure we could reserve the whole back section for a group.

When I get back from Las Vegas, I'll call Steve and Barb to check on it.

I'll check in Saturday.

Steve


----------



## huntr70

HootBob said:


> Does Gunstock have a website?
> 
> Don
> [snapback]87168[/snapback]​


www.gunstock.com

then click on summer website to access the camping.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

Wolfwood, here! Sorry to have been gone so long....and for such an important topic CAMPING------RALLY ------NH. Count us in - may actually be the 1st Rally we get to. Keep in mind that Color Peak in the Whites is usually the week leading up to Columbus Day (depending on how the rest of weather has gone). Seacoast & S.NH sees Peak about Columbus Day and the Week following - then to Mass - then to CT.

WOOOHHHHHOOOOOOO!!!!! RALLY IN NH!!!!! Let me know what I can do to help.


----------



## Thor

Does this mean we will finally get to meet the wolf??????









Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> Does this mean we will finally get to meet the wolf??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]87327[/snapback]​


Damn! Hadn't thought of that little quirk!







Sure you really want to end the mystery?


----------



## Thor

wolfwood said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean we will finally get to meet the wolf??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]87327[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! Hadn't thought of that little quirk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you really want to end the myster?
> [snapback]87361[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LOL









Thor


----------



## RizFam

> Hey Steve
> Maybe we could book the whole new section at Twin Mountain
> 
> John


I looked into Twin Mountian & thats looks very nice as well. If we decide to go to Gunstock the Octoberfest in only Columbus Day Weekend & that may book up quickly? So, what is everyone's thought on a date??


----------



## Thor

I am game almost anytime after labour day weekend.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thor said:


> I am game almost anytime after labour day weekend.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]88068[/snapback]​


Anyone wanna pick a date and place.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

date and place would be nice to know for us.

k


----------



## wolfwood

Pick a data....any date.....put a stake in the sand ....er......mud

Gunstock over Columbus Day Weekend

2nd choice (if they're booked or won't take a party 'cuz of OctoberFest) = weekend before ... too much chance of being too cold with no color the weekend after.

There - a starting point.

If any of you are interested, Columbus Day weekend also sees a HUGE Snowmobile rally (grass drags, watercrossing, etc.) in Fremont, NH. About 2hrs south of Gunstock. Our quiet little town of 3000 explodes with 10,000+ snowmobilers from Thursday - Sunday. Rally is held on a 1000 acre farm at the end of our little back country road (.6 mile from Wolfwood) and LOTS of folks camp on the grounds (only drycamping as far as I know). We usually find someplace else to be (or stay tucked in at home) so, if our Rally isn't that weekend and you're interested, Wolfwood could be open to Outbackers


----------



## RizFam

OK everybody what is it going to be? I would like to make my Fall plans. It will be DH 40th this Oct & I would like to do something special for him. We usually try to go away around the time of his birthday. So, I am waiting on you all to make a decision, so I can go forward with my plans for DH.









Thanks,
Tami


----------



## dmbcfd

I guess a call or e-mail to Gunstock to check on availability for Columbus Day weekend and/or the weekend before would be in order. I will handle that this weekend and report back when I have an answer.

I sent an e-mail to Twin Mountain a few days ago, but haven't heard back yet. The owners, usually do some travelling during the off season, and I did not expect an immediate reply. I've known these folks for years and I'm sure I'll hear from them soon.

I suppose once we answer the vacancy question we'll have a date and place.

Steve


----------



## Thor

Steve

Way to take the bull by the horns









Date - How about a weekend in Sept?

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Go for it Steve....keep us informed. I've heard some nice things about Gunstock, and we are going there during the summer for a triathalon the Clare is competing in. If it's all I've heard of, I won't mind going back again in the fall.

Tim


----------



## RizFam

> I guess a call or e-mail to Gunstock to check on availability for Columbus Day weekend and/or the weekend before would be in order. I will handle that this weekend and report back when I have an answer.


Or the weekend after would also work for us!









Tami


----------



## Thor

Sorry

small question, Columbus Day....what weekend is that? Pardon me for my lack of knowledge, I just do not wish to mix it up.









I think it is Oct 7,8,9 weekend?????

Thor


----------



## RizFam

> Sorry
> 
> small question, Columbus Day....what weekend is that? Pardon me for my lack of knowledge, I just do not wish to mix it up.
> 
> I think it is Oct 7,8,9 weekend?????
> 
> Thor


Yes Thor, that is correct


----------



## Thor

Thanks...Canadian calendars do not have Columbus day marked on them.

That weekend is open for us.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Thanks...Canadian calendars do not have Columbus day marked on them.


That's strange, cause the US calendars that I have all have Canadian Holiday's on them.









Of course, yours are probably printed in both French, and the Queens English......









Tim


----------



## Thor

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Thanks...Canadian calendars do not have Columbus day marked on them.
> 
> 
> 
> That's strange, cause the US calendars that I have all have Canadian Holiday's on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, yours are probably printed in both French, and the Queens English......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]92014[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Good one







eh

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

My work calendar is so politically correct it's pathetic, there are so many countries holidays on it there is hardly any room left to write down anything on a date.

It has tomorrow labelled as "Benito Juarez's birthday" in Mexico, what, who??? Why do I need to know that.

When is this rally going to happen?????

kevion


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> It has tomorrow labelled as "Benito Juarez's birthday" in Mexico, what, who???


I was wondering when Juarez Day was. I'm glad I already have the day off for the celebration.









Steve (dmbcfd) was going to check on some dates this week with a campground of two, to see if they would be able to accomadate a group of our size.

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd

This is what I have so far:

I guessed 8 or 10 families would attend, for now.

From Gunstock. 
The weekend of September 29, 30, October 1 is still wide open for W/E/S or W/E with all sites together. This is a good possibility.

The weekend of October 6, 7, 8, 9 is almost filled for W/E/S with a "possibility" of W/E sites available. Most likely no sites together. This is the weekend they host Octoberfest.

There is no group discount for either weekend and the holiday has a 3 night minimum. $35 per night W/E/S $30 per night W/E

It seems to me that most of us would prefer a quieter time with our friends and family rather than being knee deep in Octoberfest activities and the related by products. Just my opinion.

I am waiting for a return call from Twin Mountain KOA. I would like to hear from them before we make a final decision on date and location. I will post that information as soon as I can.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

dmbcfd said:


> This is what I have so far:
> 
> I guessed 8 or 10 families would attend, for now.
> 
> From Gunstock.
> The weekend of September 29, 30, October 1 is still wide open for W/E/S or W/E with all sites together. This is a good possibility.
> 
> The weekend of October 6, 7, 8, 9 is almost filled for W/E/S with a "possibility" of W/E sites available. Most likely no sites together. This is the weekend they host Octoberfest.
> 
> There is no group discount for either weekend and the holiday has a 3 night minimum. $35 per night W/E/S $30 per night W/E
> 
> It seems to me that most of us would prefer a quieter time with our friends and family rather than being knee deep in Octoberfest activities and the related by products. Just my opinion.
> 
> I am waiting for a return call from Twin Mountain KOA. I would like to hear from them before we make a final decision on date and location. I will post that information as soon as I can.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]92805[/snapback]​


Great hunting, Steve. I agree - quieter time would be best. Especially since that's likely to be the final camping event until Spring (don't even want to think about that!)

For what its worth, the final weekend of the Big E (Springfield) is Sept. 29, 30, Oct. 1. Wolfwood is otherwise occupied that weekend....KB's bagpipe band is parading the grounds all 3 days.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Steve,

9/29 thru 10/1 looks good to me. But we can wait and see what Twin Mountain has to say.

Tim


----------



## johnp

Steve tell Steve we will book the whole upper level and you can have the site next to the cabin









And leave the rain at home sunny

If Jamie crashes into the bridge maybe they will give her the bell again.









John


----------



## Thor

johnp2000 said:


> Steve tell Steve we will book the whole upper level and you can have the site next to the cabin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave the rain at home sunny
> 
> If Jamie crashes into the bridge maybe they will give her the bell again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]92854[/snapback]​


OK - fill us all in on the bridge thing????

Thor


----------



## johnp

My youngest daughter was riding her bike and skidded into a small wooden bridge at the bottom of a hill. Being the drama queen that she is she started crying and one of the owners was nearby and loaded her and her bike in his golfcart and brought her to the site. Well to make her day he asked her to be the lucky kid that gets to ring a bell all thru the campground to let everyone know the time of the ice cream social. Steve's kids and mine had fun yelling for a while.

John


----------



## Thor

johnp2000 said:


> My youngest daughter was riding her bike and skidded into a small wooden bridge at the bottom of a hill. Being the drama queen that she is she started crying and one of the owners was nearby and loaded her and her bike in his golfcart and brought her to the site. Well to make her day he asked her to be the lucky kid that gets to ring a bell all thru the campground to let everyone know the time of the ice cream social. Steve's kids and mine had fun yelling for a while.
> 
> John
> [snapback]92930[/snapback]​


A great camping story is born







Thanks for sharing.

Thor


----------



## RizFam

> I am waiting for a return call from Twin Mountain KOA. I would like to hear from them before we make a final decision on date and location. I will post that information as soon as I can.
> 
> Steve


Hey any word Steve??

Tami


----------



## dmbcfd

I just heard from the owners of Twin Mountain. They are in Lake Okeechobee, FL until Sunday. I filled him in on our plans, and he will check the book when he returns. He will call me Monday or Tuesday.

Sorry for taking so long. I guess the folks who are working when we're on vacation, are on vacation when we're working.

As soon as I have more information, you will have more information.

Steve


----------



## gone campin

dmbcfd said:


> I just heard from the owners of Twin Mountain. They are in Lake Okeechobee, FL until Sunday. I filled him in on our plans, and he will check the book when he returns. He will call me Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Sorry for taking so long. I guess the folks who are working when we're on vacation, are on vacation when we're working.
> 
> As soon as I have more information, you will have more information.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]93798[/snapback]​


Steve,
Were they camping in Lake Okeechobee?

Linda


----------



## Thor

Steve

Thanks for all of the effort









Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

Linda,

I'm not sure. They were at some sort of a KOA rally. Sometimes they have these things at a resort. A year or two ago they went to Las Vegas.

Steve


----------



## dmbcfd

I just spoke with Barb at Twin Mountain. As it turns out they were indeed camping for about 2 or 3 weeks everywhere from the Keys to Naples to Lake Okeechobee and then home to NH in 3 days.

For the Columbus Day weekend, OCTOBER 6, 7, and 8, they have about twelve pull-through sites available which are all next to each other and closer to the store and recreation area. They also have about 7 sites up the hill in a more private setting. If we really get carried away, there are a few more sites spread around which are still available. All these sites are full hookups, some with cable TV. The regular rates are $32 to $45 per night and everyone in the group gets a 10% discount.

You can view their website here Twin Mountain KOA

I have been camping there at least once a year for 8 or 9 nine years and I think the White Mountains in the fall are beautiful. I brought Johnp2000 up there last year and he went right back 2 weeks later with another family. It's a small campground that is extremely well maintained and a very safe place for the kids to explore. My son rode his bike without training wheels for the first time there.

They do not have a campsite map on their website, but DW will scan one and post it today or tomorrow. Twin Mountain is a little further away for most of us than Gunstock is, but it is a 3 day weekend. It's an easy tow on I-93 and only 10 miles on new pavement off the highway.

Have I talked everybody into it, yet? Let me know if this what you had in mind for the last trip of the season. Unless you're headed south or somewhere crazy like that. If we're all in agreement, I'll post the reservation info and we can make plans.

Thanks for being so patient.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

Well, guess what?!

KB says the PipeBand is Pi**ing around with plans for that weekend so "If you want to go, and you really think they're ready to meet Wolfwood face to face, go ahead and sign up"

WE'RE IN! (as long as ya'll really think you'll be ready to meet Wolfwood face to face)


----------



## RizFam

I am interested, & I would love to meet you Wolfie!









Tami


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Sounds good to us too Steve. I like small and well maintained, and friendly. And I'd finally get to meet Wolfie and KB....just think, we could have a mini-games. Just what we need, two new pipers trying to tune themselves....and match the others chanter to entertain the rest of the Outbackers. Just add some Guiness, and everything will sound all right.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

Isn't Columbus Day weekend  OCTOBER  7 & 8 (and, for some, Monday the 9th) ?

Thread says September 6,7 & 8...that's a Wed, Thurs & Fri


----------



## johnp

Steve I think you know my answer







Save me a spot in the parking lot at the Tilt n Diner and I'll push you the rest of the way up 93









John


----------



## dmbcfd

You are correct, Sir! Columbus Day weekend is October 6, 7, 8! 
What a dope! shy 
We really are talking about October, I just wrote September in the post. Thanks for catching my screw-up, Wolfie









My head hurts,

Steve


----------



## Thor

So far we are looking good









Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

Here is a link to the campground map. The area on the lower right is probably the place for us. Sites 2 through 13 are available and are all pull-throughs.

Twin Mountain KOA Site Map

If this looks good to everyone, we should do it. Each family should call and make their own reservation. Barb or Steve will take your reservation, let them know you're with Northeast Outbackers. They will make sure you're in the right area.

Call 603-846-5559 or 800-562-9117. Because it is a holiday weekend, and we would take up a good chunk of real estate, if we all cancelled that would be tough on the campground. They would like to know about any cancellations 14 days in advance in order to get a refund.

It looks like about 6 families, so far. Feel free to PM me with any questions or post them.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ah NUTS! I just checked my schedule, and I am working the entire weekend....Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. I am going to have to try and swap some shifts...I really want to go to this.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ah NUTS! I just checked my schedule, and I am working the entire weekend....Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. I am going to have to try and swap some shifts...I really want to go to this.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]96901[/snapback]​


Nice cover, Tim...but KB says its a requirement that you be there! No solo piping on the agenda, I guess. Don't some of those guys owe you a favor or 2? If not - well, its only 6 hrs back to Danbury, you can make it back for each shift.

btw all - we ARE planning on this



































and Site #10 looks like the best choice for us....room for the dogs and we don't have kids so no need to be close to the toys. We'll try to reserve tomorrow....and I'll know if any of you have taken our site


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

wolfwood said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah NUTS! I just checked my schedule, and I am working the entire weekend....Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. I am going to have to try and swap some shifts...I really want to go to this.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]96901[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cover, Tim...but KB says its a requirement that you be there! No solo piping on the agenda, I guess. Don't some of those guys owe you a favor or 2? If not - well, its only 6 hrs back to Danbury, you can make it back for each shift.
> 
> btw all - we ARE planning on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Site #10 looks like the best choice for us....room for the dogs and we don't have kids so no need to be close to the toys. We'll try to reserve tomorrow....and I'll know if any of you have taken our site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]96919[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'm working on it...along with a few during the summer, so that we can attend some other things.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah NUTS!Â I just checked my schedule, and I am working the entire weekend....Saturday, Sunday, and Monday.Â I am going to have to try and swap some shifts...I really want to go to this.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]96901[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cover, Tim...but KB says its a requirement that you be there! No solo piping on the agenda, I guess. Don't some of those guys owe you a favor or 2? If not - well, its only 6 hrs back to Danbury, you can make it back for each shift.
> 
> btw all - we ARE planning on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Site #10 looks like the best choice for us....room for the dogs and we don't have kids so no need to be close to the toys. We'll try to reserve tomorrow....and I'll know if any of you have taken our site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]96919[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm working on it...along with a few during the summer, so that we can attend some other things.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]96926[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

OTHER things ????? PLeeeeeeeeez!


----------



## Thor

Wolfie

Other things......LMAO









Thor


----------



## wolfwood

*YAHHHHOOOOO!!!!!* 

KB booked us into Twin Mtn today....soooooooo, we'll be there





















sure hope you will be. 
We're currently in Site 15 'cuz #10 was already taken. OK - who took our Site????

Actually, Barb said there is another group scheduled for the same time so she might move us all up to the upper loop (#70 - #85)...not pull-throughs. I guess she'll let Steve know if and when they move us....we've got a little bit of time between now & then.

WOLFWOOD'S FIRST RALLY!!!!!






























Are you guys sure you're ready for this????


----------



## Thor

I do not know if anyone will every be ready









I guess we have a campground???

Thor


----------



## RizFam

> Actually, Barb said there is another group scheduled for the same time so she might move us all up to the upper loop (#70 - #85)...not pull-throughs. I guess she'll let Steve know if and when they move us....we've got a little bit of time between now & then.
> 
> WOLFWOOD'S FIRST RALLY!!!!!
> 
> Are you guys sure you're ready for this????


Oh Yes Wolfie...........can't wait









OK, we're in site # 80 in the upper loop for now, & as Wolfie has already stated that could change. 
*Hooray* ..







... Peak Foliage very cool









Tami


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Well, I think I am going to go ahead and make the reservations, and then work on the swaps. I don't want to wait, and possibly miss a spot. I will call on Monday.

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd

That's the spirit, Tim! I called to make a reservation today, but got the machine. I'll have a site by Monday, I'm sure. I wouldn't worry about another group. Even if we end up spread out a little around the campground, it's no big deal. You can walk from one end to the other in about 8 minutes.

Steve


----------



## johnp

I also got the machine and left a message. I'll let ya know when I hear back.

John


----------



## wolfwood

Hmmmm.....they put RizFam up in Site #80 ..that's in the upper loop Barb said she MIGHT move us all to. We're down below in #15 .I'll keep watch here - if they put all of you up there, I'll call back and have her move us too. Grounds aren't real big, but it would be nice if we all in one area.


----------



## johnp

I received a call from Barb and I'm on site#85 again.

John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> I received a call from Barb and I'm on site#85 again.
> 
> John
> [snapback]97471[/snapback]​


Left her a message tonight ....but it does look like we'll be moving up


----------



## Thor

Ok, I will be booking tomorrow.

Can someone leave me the name & number for the campground, I know I can find it, but I am hoping someone has it. Do we mention Outbackers.com?

It looks like we are going to make a 4 day camping weekend.









Thor


----------



## camping479

Thinking about it down here in NJ. That's an 8-9 hour drive for us which is not a big deal but not sure if we want to take the girls out of school on Friday so soon after the school year starts.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

Ditto


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> Ditto
> [snapback]97553[/snapback]​


and again......

maybe..??

Steve


----------



## RizFam

Thor,

603-846-5559 or 800-562-9117

Tami


----------



## dmbcfd

Thor,
We're going to the Twin Mountain KOA in Twin Mountain, NH. Mention Northeast Outbackers and they'll put you in with the rest of us. I'm in sight #85, right next to JohnP2000. I hope he doesn't snore as loud as he did last time!









Steve


----------



## johnp

Steve I think you mean site #84 I'm in 85. As for snoring that was your truck moaning









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok everyone, I sat down to make the reservations today, and I looked at the calendar, and I have a question.

When is everyone going. OCT 6,7,8 (Fri, Sat, Sun) or OCT 7,8,9 (Sat, Sun, Mon(Columbus Day)) or OCT 6,7,8,9 (Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon)?

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ok everyone, I sat down to make the reservations today, and I looked at the calendar, and I have a question.
> 
> When is everyone going. OCT 6,7,8 (Fri, Sat, Sun) or OCT 7,8,9 (Sat, Sun, Mon(Columbus Day)) or OCT 6,7,8,9 (Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon)?
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]97921[/snapback]​


Tim, we're booked in for 6,7,8 & 9. In fact, I think that was because Barb told KB there was a minimum (Holiday wknd)


----------



## RizFam

Yes, Tim us too, arriving Friday & departing Monday.

Have a Good Day!
Tami


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, Thanks.


----------



## johnp

Arriving Friday leaving Monday morning.6,7,8

John


----------



## dmbcfd

Arriving Friday the 6th, leaving Monday the 9th also.

John, you're right. Site number 84. I can't type for %#$&.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

Just talked to Barb - Wolfwood is on Site #83 !

Can anyone create one of those cool maps with everyone's names on Sites?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Wolfie, I started working on it. I will try to post it tonight. By the way, I am on site #79. Now all I have to do is get the time off...









Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Wolfie, I started working on it. I will try to post it tonight. By the way, I am on site #79. Now all I have to do is get the time off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]98064[/snapback]​


Do I hear Dueling BagPipes on the Horizon?!


----------



## johnp

Tim site 79 has a big rock at the back of the site if you back up until your a foot away the rear slide will pass right over it. And if you find a pin for an Equal-I-zer its mine.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

johnp2000 said:


> Tim site 79 has a big rock at the back of the site if you back up until your a foot away the rear slide will pass right over it. And if you find a pin for an Equal-I-zer its mine.
> 
> John
> [snapback]98141[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming that there will be plenty of room for my 26RS and that rock. As far as the Equal-i-zer pin, I wouldn't know one if it bit me, so you will have to help me look for it. Just bring something cold to drink with you, and enough for me. I get awful thirsty looking for pins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I hear Dueling BagPipes on the Horizon?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if KB and I can't even tune ourselves, we are certainly not going to be able to match each other. It might be better to play separate,....just not as much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, everyone knows why bagpipers always walk when the play don't they.....
> 
> To get away from the noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Well, if KB and I can't even tune ourselves, we are certainly not going to be able to match each other. It might be better to play separate,....just not as much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]98220[/snapback]​


Oh.......KB can tune....just would rather have someone more experienced tune it in tight for a competition!


----------



## johnp

Those poor people who will rent the cabins in that section have no idea what their in for









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

That's good. Then maybe a few massed bands tunes to entertain all.









Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> That's good. Then maybe a few massed bands tunes to entertain all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]98223[/snapback]​


Now we just have to match up tunes.....


----------



## johnp

Oh but it was so quiet up there last year
















John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Those poor people who will rent the cabins in that section have no idea what their in for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]98222[/snapback]​


Yup. And there'll be 2 bagpipers, too!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, here it is. Sorry it's so small. It's all I have to work with.










Tim


----------



## RizFam

Map looks Great Tim!









Tami


----------



## damar92

I'm going to call today, this is our first rally, we can't wait to meet everyone.
Do they allow dogs? We have a big one.
Darryl

Also, how are the hills in that area, I'm concerned about the tv pulling up anything too big.

Thanks


----------



## Thor

Tim

Called today. We are booked.









Thor


----------



## Thor

Look out Wolfie & Tim

Site #81
















Oooh Raw









2 party adults, 3 crying kids and a dog on springs
















Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> Look out Wolfie & Tim
> 
> Site #81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh Raw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 party adults, 3 crying kids and a dog on springs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]98379[/snapback]​


 action Awesome! But ... uh ... Thor .... You're the one with Pipes on either side!


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ok, here it is. Sorry it's so small. It's all I have to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]98230[/snapback]​


GREAT visual, Tim. Thanks.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I will update things tonight....Thor, you wouldn't happent to play side drum would you?







How about tenor?









damar92, let us know when you get a site.

Wow, two pipers, a Canadian, and 3 fireman. This is going to be quite an exciting little rally.









Tim


----------



## damar92

We have our site.







It is number 40. Barb couldn't put us with the group because she has run out of room near you guys. She did say that if one more person calls to reserve a site she may move everyone to the pull-thru sites so we can be together.























Darryl


----------



## wolfwood

[damar92] "She did say that if one more person calls to reserve a site she may move everyone to the pull-thru sites so we can be together. " 







Glad this is all virtual moving....that's where WE started.....

[hatcityhosehauler] "Wow, two pipers, a Canadian, and 3 fireman. This is going to be quite an exciting little rally." 





















Tim, don't forget the canine singing troupe


----------



## Thor

Darryl

When I called Barb gave me a choice - Pull thru or one with the group. I asked to with the group and got in. She did say that I have to back into the spot. No biggie since I will have all kinds of help.









Wolfie - Out family makes so much noise that you will never hear the pipes









Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

Darryl,
The worst hill is the last one on I-93 going through Franconia Notch. The speed limit drops to 45mph and for the last 2 or 3 miles in the Notch, the road is only 1 lane each direction. Most likely you'll be behind someone else going slow anyway, so it won't be your fault. If you're going through during daylight, the family will want to view the scenery and they will insist on going slow.

Don't even say it, John







I know what you're thinking.

Thanks Tim for covering me on the computer skills. The map looks great. I'll see if DW can send you something larger to work with.

Steve


----------



## damar92

Thor said:


> Darryl
> 
> When I called Barb gave me a choice - Pull thru or one with the group. I asked to with the group and got in. She did say that I have to back into the spot. No biggie since I will have all kinds of help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie - Out family makes so much noise that you will never hear the pipes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]98570[/snapback]​


Thor,

Barb said that she had one site left but our rig was probably too big for it, so she put us by ourselves. Maybe because she heard the big dog barking in the background she thought she would put us away from everyone. 
Darryl


----------



## damar92

dmbcfd said:


> Darryl,
> The worst hill is the last one on I-93 going through Franconia Notch. The speed limit drops to 45mph and for the last 2 or 3 miles in the Notch, the road is only 1 lane each direction. Most likely you'll be behind someone else going slow anyway, so it won't be your fault. If you're going through during daylight, the family will want to view the scenery and they will insist on going slow.
> 
> Don't even say it, John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you're thinking.
> 
> Thanks Tim for covering me on the computer skills. The map looks great. I'll see if DW can send you something larger to work with.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]98571[/snapback]​


 Thanks for the info Steve. I will probably need to upgrade TV but it has to wait until next season, so we are trying to stay close to home and avoid too many hills this year. If you happen to see us crawling along just gives us a push up the mountain, We'll be the ones with the Saint Bernard hanging out the back window. Maybe we could harness him up and have him pull us up the hills.








Darryl


----------



## Thor

How many OUtbackers so far for this rally? I think 6. Hootbob the rally master...Are you coming?

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> How many OUtbackers so far for this rally? I think 6. Hootbob the rally master...Are you coming?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]98585[/snapback]​


The Rally Master has reported that his Dark Lord has limited his time away....no more vaca!


----------



## johnp

dmbcfd said:


> Darryl,
> The worst hill is the last one on I-93 going through Franconia Notch. The speed limit drops to 45mph and for the last 2 or 3 miles in the Notch, the road is only 1 lane each direction. Most likely you'll be behind someone else going slow anyway, so it won't be your fault. If you're going through during daylight, the family will want to view the scenery and they will insist on going slow.
> 
> Don't even say it, John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you're thinking.
> 
> Thanks Tim for covering me on the computer skills. The map looks great. I'll see if DW can send you something larger to work with.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]98571[/snapback]​


WHAT I wasn't thinking anything









John


----------



## wolfwood

wolfwood said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many OUtbackers so far for this rally?Â I think 6.Â Hootbob the rally master...Are you coming?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]98585[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> The Rally Master has reported that his Dark Lord has limited his time away....no more vaca!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]98590[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

OK - so things can change. Don can tell you....


----------



## HootBob

wolfwood said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many OUtbackers so far for this rally?Â I think 6.Â Hootbob the rally master...Are you coming?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]98585[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> The Rally Master has reported that his Dark Lord has limited his time away....no more vaca!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]98590[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Wolfie you are fuuny
















Don


----------



## Thor

Don

Call in sick....we won't tell anyone









Thor


----------



## HootBob

OK Thor and Wolfie
I'm booked for the Rally
Didn't give me a site because she said she maybe moving us to another area








And something about pull throughs









Don


----------



## wolfwood

HootBob said:


> OK Thor and Wolfie
> I'm booked for the Rally
> Didn't give me a site because she said she maybe moving us to another area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something about pull throughs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]98848[/snapback]​


Ataboy! Can't wait to meet Peg & Y/HB....uh...you and them

HootBob 1
The Dark Lord 0


----------



## dmbcfd

Damar92, Johnp2000, and I live fairly close to each other. Both of you will probably pass within 5 miles of my house on the way north. Can you say "caravan"?

Steve


----------



## johnp

Steve How about I leave right after you hit traffic car fires and still catch up to you at exit 20 on 93
















John


----------



## damar92

dmbcfd said:


> Damar92, Johnp2000, and I live fairly close to each other. Both of you will probably pass within 5 miles of my house on the way north. Can you say "caravan"?
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]98875[/snapback]​


Steve,
Sounds good to me, I could probably use the push up the mountains.
Darryl


----------



## damar92

johnp2000 said:


> Steve How about I leave right after you hit traffic car fires and still catch up to you at exit 20 on 93
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]98878[/snapback]​


 John,

Where are you located in this little state? I'm on Aquidneck Island.
Darryl


----------



## johnp

I'm in Warwick over near the ever expanding airport.

John


----------



## Thor

wolfwood said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Thor and Wolfie
> I'm booked for the Rally
> Didn't give me a site because she said she maybe moving us to another area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something about pull throughs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]98848[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Ataboy! Can't wait to meet Peg & Y/HB....uh...you and them
> 
> HootBob 1
> The Dark Lord 0
> [snapback]98855[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Too funny - LMAO

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

johnp2000 said:


> I'm in Warwick over near the ever expanding airport.
> 
> John
> [snapback]98887[/snapback]​


Of, course, you both could have said, just out side of Providence.....'cause everything in RI is just outside of Providence......





















.

Wait a minute....CT isn't much bigger is it.









Small State residents.....unite!



> OK Thor and Wolfie
> I'm booked for the Rally
> Didn't give me a site because she said she maybe moving us to another area dunno.gif
> And something about pull throughs dunno.gif
> 
> Don


Jeeze Don, now I have to redo the whole map thing!









Just kidding, glad Peggy, the kids and you will be coming. Just one question though....Peggy isn't the Dark Lord is she?









Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Of, course, you both could have said, just out side of Providence.....'cause everything in RI is just outside of Providence......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Wait a minute....CT isn't much bigger is it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small State residents.....unite!
> [snapback]99052[/snapback]​


Hey, Tim - they did that for us a couple years ago...they call us "New England" now.







Besides, its only us locals who pretend that we aren't ALL from either Hartford or Boston.


----------



## Thor

Don

I am sure glad you can make it. This will be the 3rd rally of 06 that we will meet









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Don
> 
> I am sure glad you can make it. This will be the 3rd rally of 06 that we will meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]99133[/snapback]​


Yeah 2 last year now 3 this year

Tim sorry about your Map








And no Peg is not the Dark Lord

Don


----------



## Thor

Don

Now that job is taken by young HootBob









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Don
> 
> Now that job is taken by young HootBob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]99239[/snapback]​


LOL









Don


----------



## Thor

I was just going thru the thread. It looks like 6 Outbackers so far. It would be great to make 10









Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> I was just going thru the thread. It looks like 6 Outbackers so far. It would be great to make 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]99418[/snapback]​


OK - you know what that means, guys?! More pressure gets applied in the Chat Room!


----------



## damar92

I was thinking the same thing, it would be nice if they did have to move us because we are taking up too many spots. I guess we better spread the word about this totally cool rally going on up north. Maybe if we just mention the secret word. (BEER)








Darryl


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> I was just going thru the thread. It looks like 6 Outbackers so far. It would be great to make 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]99418[/snapback]​


That would be great








I remember the first Northeast rally was just 3 of us that was fun even with just the 3

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor said:


> Don
> 
> I am sure glad you can make it. This will be the 3rd rally of 06 that we will meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]99133[/snapback]​


What am I, chopped liver?

Tim


----------



## damar92

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> 
> I am sure glad you can make it. This will be the 3rd rally of 06 that we will meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]99133[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What am I, chopped liver?
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]99566[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

 We can't wait to meet all of you. (how is that for being Politically Correct?)


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> 
> I am sure glad you can make it. This will be the 3rd rally of 06 that we will meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]99133[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What am I, chopped liver?
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]99566[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

No Tim you are Filet Migon
Thor is just excited to see what young lad will do next









Don


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> I am sure glad you can make it. This will be the 3rd rally of 06 that we will meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]99133[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What am I, chopped liver?
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]99566[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Now boys....don't make me call your father. Just go on outside and play nice.


----------



## Thor

Tim

I always enjoy having a beer with you.








Besides I like liver









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thor said:


> Tim
> 
> I always enjoy having a beer with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides I like liver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]99833[/snapback]​


I am starting to get the impression you enjoy having a beer with anyone







Its all about the beer, company is welcome and optional.









Here s to our first beer together










John


----------



## Thor

John it is the company. Beer is just a nice touch









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

catching up on this one,

If I can attend, I understand we are having beer, liver (ummm), and I can use my metal detector to find a equalizer pin??? And something about bunch of folks blowing into bags, snoring and growning trucks..(sounds like a noisy trip)...blah I can't keep up. Oh and Don is bringing filet mignon for everyone, I knew he was alright....

this trip is 9 hours and 450 miles for me so will consult with the supreme boss this weekend.

kevin


----------



## HootBob

hurricaneplumber said:


> catching up on this one,
> 
> If I can attend, I understand we are having beer, liver (ummm), and I can use my metal detector to find a equalizer pin??? And something about bunch of folks blowing into bags, snoring and growning trucks..(sounds like a noisy trip)...blah I can't keep up. Oh and Don is bringing filet mignon for everyone, I knew he was alright....
> 
> this trip is 9 hours and 450 miles for me so will consult with the supreme boss this weekend.
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]101551[/snapback]​


That would be great Kevin if you could make it








By the way you can bring the lobster tail









Don


----------



## dmbcfd

Kevin,

You have summed up in 3 sentences what took the rest of us 155 posts to compile! And I think you hit all the key points. If only everything was that simple.
Hope to see you there.

Steve


----------



## Thor

Kevin

It would be great if you can make it.

Thor


----------



## egregg57

Good Morining all!

Not sure if saw that a place was picked or not. I do have a suggestion or two. Just my two cents. Columbus day weekend in the White Mountains is a SEEEECRET!!!! SHHHH!! I usually make that weekend pretty close to the end of our camping season for the year. I usually make plans and look forward to going to Chocorua Camping Village off of RT 16 in Ossippee. It is about 6-7 miles from the Kancamagus Scenic Highway and the Swift river that runs parralell to it.

The campground is clean and neat. Roomy sites and is on a pond. There are miles of hiking trails on site with some great views. More robust hikers can find a variety of hikes at varying skill levels along the "Kanc".

Priscilla and Lee Spencer are the owner/managers and they have a good deal going there. check it out at Chocorua Camping Village .com. Most of the favorite things to see and do are a short ride away.

Danforth Bay is an option too as thier CG is very big and is expanding but I think they might be a bit pricey.

Actually there is a good number of great campgrounds up there.

Forgive me if I am preaching to the chior. I don't get on to the site very often. ANYWAY! If the Rally's in NH count me, the wife, the son and Tasha the Camp Dog in!









Eric


----------



## egregg57

UHH!! the posts are in reverse order!







. I hope there are still sites left. I am calling today! Would be nice to meet some of you people!


----------



## tdvffjohn

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ok, here it is. Sorry it's so small. It's all I have to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]98230[/snapback]​


Join the fun


----------



## HootBob

egregg57 said:


> UHH!! the posts are in reverse order!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope there are still sites left. I am calling today! Would be nice to meet some of you people!
> [snapback]105873[/snapback]​


Sure would be nice if you get a site
They didn't give us a site # yet
They were waiting to see if any more people reserve when I called

Don


----------



## egregg57

HootBob said:


> egregg57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UHH!! the posts are in reverse order!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope there are still sites left. I am calling today! Would be nice to meet some of you people!
> [snapback]105873[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice if you get a site
> They didn't give us a site # yet
> They were waiting to see if any more people reserve when I called
> 
> Don
> [snapback]105878[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Called this AM they said that they did have sites available for those showing for the rally. I need to check my schedule again because I work at the Seabrook Nuclear station and we are in a scheduled outage that month which may make things dicy for me. BUT if I can do it I am in, definately.


----------



## dmbcfd

I hope you can make it, Eric. I have had my eye on Chocorua Camping Village for a few years, now. Now that I've read your review, I try it out. It is in a great location.

See you in Twin Mountain.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Called this AM they said that they did have sites available for those showing for the rally. I need to check my schedule again because I work at the Seabrook Nuclear station and we are in a scheduled outage that month which may make things dicy for me. BUT if I can do it I am in, definately.
> [snapback]105903[/snapback]​


Hey - when did you sneak onto this site? WELCOME, neighbor. If you look only slightly to the East - and wave - we'll be sure to wave back! Fremont, here!!! Can't be more than a few miles from you action action action The NH contingency is certainly growing strong - there are now at least 3 of us right here in S.NH and a few slightly North .... I see a sizeable Caravan to Twin Mtn building ... especially when our friends from MA join us! Wouldn't that be sight?!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ahh, CT, always the forgotten New England state....I guess I'll be bringing up the rear.









Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ahh, CT, always the forgotten New England state....I guess I'll be bringing up the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]106078[/snapback]​


NEVER, Tim! We assumed you'd be up front with us piping our way to the Mtns!!


----------



## Thor

For map update - We have site #81









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I think I had you there already, with wolfie on site 83. I am waiting to update the map until we find out if everyone is getting moved to the lower area or not.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Thanks, Tim.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> Thanks, Tim.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]107067[/snapback]​


Already you forgot the discussion about having pipers on either side of you? Geessshhhh - now how can I be confident you will remember that Tim H. is to be coming with you???


----------



## Thor

Wolfie

I do not think you will have to worry about the pipes...I am bring my drum set and letting my 3 year old go nuts









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Sounds like a cool Idea









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> I do not think you will have to worry about the pipes...I am bring my drum set and letting my 3 year old go nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]107123[/snapback]​


Cool, does he play Side, Tenor, or Bass??







We have the pipe section, and the start of the drum line. Wow, the first ever Outbackers Pipes & Drums.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

HootBob said:


> Sounds like a cool Idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]107195[/snapback]​


I'm sure we can arrange for Thor AND YOU to be between 2 Pipers....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Don could be the Drum Major!









Tim


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Don could be the Drum Major!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]107242[/snapback]​


That's right up my alley








Besides it's been many years since I played the Trombone









Don


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Don could be the Drum Major!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]107242[/snapback]​


You really want to give him that big stick to play with?


----------



## Thor

Now add a dog on springs and burning of traditional levelling blocks ... we will have ourselves a PARTY









Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> Now add a dog on springs and burning of traditional levelling blocks ... we will have ourselves a PARTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]107293[/snapback]​


OOOOOH - I am soooo reaady!







But then that means it will be Fall already







and the END of the camping season.







Guess I'll be patient


----------



## johnp

I'll say it again Those poor people in the cabins









John


----------



## Thor

johnp2000 said:


> I'll say it again Those poor people in the cabins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]107314[/snapback]​


Now that is funny.









Thor


----------



## rsg99

Hi All,

New member here, but just registered for the Rally also. They gave me site #7 as of now ! See you all then !
Rob


----------



## RizFam

rsg99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New member here, but just registered for the Rally also. They gave me site #7 as of now ! See you all then !
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]113570[/snapback]​


 action* Hello RSG99 & Welcome to Outbackers* action 
There are two NE Fall Rallys, the first on is in NH this thread & the second one is in PA. Below is the link for the Otter Lake PA Oct 20-22 rally. You may be interested in that one as well?
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8773

Tami


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I will get the map up this evening. Probably will post it on my webpage, and link it here. I will let you all know when it is up.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Welcome Rob action

We are sure glad you are able to attend the rally. Looking forward to meeting you.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Oops, I posted my last reference for "map" in the wrong thread. The map I am going to post is for the Fall Otter Lake rally. I haven't done anything with this one yet, as I think the campground may be moving us to the lower pull through sites, so that we can all be together.

robs assignment to site #7 seems to follow this theory.

Tim


----------



## RizFam

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Oops, I posted my last reference for "map" in the wrong thread. The map I am going to post is for the Fall Otter Lake rally. I haven't done anything with this one yet, as I think the campground may be moving us to the lower pull through sites, so that we can all be together.
> 
> robs assignment to site #7 seems to follow this theory.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]114036[/snapback]​


Tim,

I know you have been busy lately, & you haven't noticed that Steve, " Huntr70" has already put together a Otter Lake Fall Rally Map, so your off the hook.









Have a good day,
Tami


----------



## damar92

Hey all,

I have been away from the thread for awhile and was wondering what the count is up to and if we have been moved. Anybody know?
Darryl


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

We'd like to join too! Picking up our new 31 RQS this weekend and will try to reserve a spot for Columbus Day...we'll let you know site #. We're from the Cape, so we're glad you all didn't pick here! Anyone want to caravan???

Looking forward to meeting everyone and adding to the mix (lawyer and detective!)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Well, we just reserved and Barb could not give us a site #, but did say we were all being moved down below to the pull through sites. We are very excited to meet everyone!!

We're not picking up our Outback until next weekend, so hope all goes well with that (otherwise we'll be showing up in our Firam Fireside....you will all get quite a chuckle!!!) We are so excited to get our beautiful new camper!

Let's see, we have three firefighters, two bagpipers, adding my husband in as a police officer...I think I'll feel pretty safe!! Is anyone bringing those pipes???


----------



## dmbcfd

Welcome to the rally! It's good to have another member from MA. We're close to Rt 1 and Rt 128. We 'll talk about a caravan sometime. Good luck with the new Outback.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Welcome Calvin&Hobbes glad to hear you got a site for the rallythumbleft

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Well, we just reserved and Barb could not give us a site #, but did say we were all being moved down below to the pull through sites. We are very excited to meet everyone!!
> 
> We're not picking up our Outback until next weekend, so hope all goes well with that (otherwise we'll be showing up in our Firam Fireside....you will all get quite a chuckle!!!) We are so excited to get our beautiful new camper!
> 
> Let's see, we have three firefighters, two bagpipers, adding my husband in as a police officer...I think I'll feel pretty safe!! Is anyone bringing those pipes???
> [snapback]114646[/snapback]​


Don't leave home without 'em....


----------



## Thor

Hey do not forget about the Canadian eh









Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your new TT.









Thor


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

We will never forget the great white north....Have family in Kingston, Ontario! Eh?


----------



## RizFam

Glad you can join us Calvin&Hobbes & Welcome to Outbackers.com sunny

Tami


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Hey do not forget about the Canadian eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Outbackers.com action
> Congrats on your new TT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]114882[/snapback]​


Thor how could we ever forget about the Canadian









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We'd like to join too! Picking up our new 31 RQS this weekend and will try to reserve a spot for Columbus Day...we'll let you know site #. We're from the Cape, so we're glad you all didn't pick here! Anyone want to caravan???
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone and adding to the mix (lawyer and detective!)
> [snapback]114551[/snapback]​


 action *Welcome to Outbackers, Calvin&Hobbes!* action 
Enjoy the rally, and especially your new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## brandycroz

Hi everyone!

We are new to outbackers (I have only posted once), I have done lots of lurking though...

We just took our first trip of the season..we stayed local...but now I have the camping fever and want to book more and more trips!

I think I am going to book the rally also...I think it would be great to meet all of you and give my husband some new friends - now he can talk about the trailer with someone!!

We have four kids...Erica 10, Evan and Kendra (twins) 7, and Kassidy 2

We live in Plymouth, MA...so this trip is perfect for us. We just bought our Outback last summer and have only used it twice, so we are still learning.

So I apologize in advance if I start to ask some weird questions.

I hope to get to know everyone

Sheryl (and Steve)


----------



## dmbcfd

Welcome Sheryl and Steve. It's always good to have another Steve around. We are not far from you near Rt 128 and Rt 1.

See you at the Fall Rally,

Steve


----------



## Thor

Welcome Sheryl and Steve. Glad you decided to chime in. Ask away.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Welcome Sheryl and Steve to the Outback Family
That's great let us know what site you get
Like Thor just said ask away that's what we are here for

Don action


----------



## brandycroz

Ok ... I booked it! But I have some questions. I talked to Carol who did not seem to know anything about the group coming in...she asked me three times what the name of it was. She doesnt even know what site I am going to have. The other thing was the price...it seems way off compared to the website. We have three kids which she said is an extra $3 per child, per day, and one who is free. According to her - the total is 56 per day/168 for the stay (Fri thru Mon), but according to the online reservation - it should only be 54 day/162 for the stay. This doesnt even take into consideration the 10% discount we should be getting. She couldnt even give me the breakdown over the phone..she seemed rather frazzled.

Did anyone else have any problems? I have not received a confirmation yet, should I wait or call back now?

Sheryl


----------



## dmbcfd

Sheryl,

Carol is probably one of the seasonal employees hired for the summer. They usually have one or two older couples, work campers, for the busy season. She didn't even work there when we started planning and making reservations. Please don't hold that against her. If you don't hear from one the owners, Barb or Steve, (yes another Steve) in a few days, call and ask for one of them. Tell them you're with Northeast Outbackers and I'm sure they'll straighten out the rates. As for a campsite number, our group has grown so big, that I think we'll be moved to a section of the campground where we can all be together. We will all have new numbers when that happens.

If you have any more problems, send me a pm, and I be happy to make a call for you. I've known Barb and Steve for years.

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Welcome aboard Sheryl and Steve!

We will be coming up from the Cape, so maybe we can caravan to the campground (we may group up with some others as well). We just stayed at Normandy farms, not TOO far from you folks. We also have children in the same age group as yours. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Welcome aboard Sheryl and Steve!
> 
> We will be coming up from the Cape, so maybe we can caravan to the campground (we may group up with some others as well). We just stayed at Normandy farms, not TOO far from you folks. We also have children in the same age group as yours. Looking forward to meeting everyone!
> [snapback]123548[/snapback]​


How 'bout an Eastern Shore caravan .... between RI, MA, & NH, we could end up with quite a few.....then pick-up the PA, NY, CT, western MA contingency somewhere along the way. What a site - all those OBs rolling up I-93!!! Thor sure would have a better chance of finding us as he heads South!


----------



## johnp

That would look interesting.

John


----------



## brandycroz

Sounds good to me..that would be quite a site. We went to Normandy Farms last year - that was our first trip with the Outback. I am looking into booking a couple of other places as well for long weekend trips...Papoose Pond in Maine (been twice in a tent and the kids love it), and I love Point Sebago - so maybe there too.

Anyway, I finally got the confirmation from KOA and the breakdown of costs...having four kids can get expensive!!! LOL

They did not give me a site number though...maybe when they figure out how many are going.

Sheryl


----------



## brandycroz

So, do we know how many of us are going? I finally got a site number...#14, but she said its not a guarantee. Just curious where everyone else is on the map.

Sheryl


----------



## HootBob

I believe we are up to 11 Outbackers
And they didn't give us a site#
Because she said something about moving us so we were all together

Don


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I think when my wife called and reserved our site, they said they were putting us in the pull through sites located in the lower right of the site map. At least, that was the plan a month ago. That has probably changed 6 times since. At my last count, I too think its about 11 OB's.


----------



## RizFam

Just a freindly Bump for any NE Newbies, that might be interested in joining us









Tami


----------



## wolfwood

Has anyone heard anything more about Sites & moving?


----------



## HootBob

Nothing here









Don


----------



## johnp

I hope they don't have to move us I like the upper section better.

John


----------



## RizFam

Didn't Steve- dmbcfd take charge of this rally. Maybe he knows what the latest status is ?









Tami


----------



## dmbcfd

With 11 families, if we all want to be together, the pull throughs would be our best bet. The upper section is nicer, and the whole place is fairly small. As long as we're all in the same campground, I think we're together. If you have a site number that you like and you don't want to move, let me know, and I will relay the message. If you don't have a site number yet, you'll probably be in the pull throughs. If it doesn't matter, let me know that, too.

Work is a little crazy this week, so I'll plan to read your replies, and contact them Friday or Saturday.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Steve they never gave me a site number
Doesn't matter as long as we are close to the others
We see how everyone else feels about it

Don


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

As long as we are all in the same campground, we're good. On one camping trip where we had a boat load of Police families, we actually rented an additional site- and used that empty site as our gathering spot. That way we were all together and had one community fire spot, with dozens of chairs ringing the pit. Just a thought...


----------



## RizFam

dmbcfd said:


> With 11 families, if we all want to be together, the pull throughs would be our best bet. The upper section is nicer, and the whole place is fairly small. As long as we're all in the same campground, I think we're together. If you have a site number that you like and you don't want to move, let me know, and I will relay the message. If you don't have a site number yet, you'll probably be in the pull throughs. If it doesn't matter, let me know that, too.
> 
> Work is a little crazy this week, so I'll plan to read your replies, and contact them Friday or Saturday.
> 
> Steve


I would prefer if we were all together just makes things so much easier for our group campfires.
Plus if Johnny doesn't want to join the group, John & I can still be a part of the festivities.









Tami


----------



## Thor

Just an idea. (Not mine)

With so many rallies going on - maybe the started of the thread can change the Title to reflect location and date once they are nailed down. I did this for the Niagara Rally based on a request and I think it worked out very well.

Thor


----------



## dmbcfd

Excellent idea, Thor! I believe Hunter70 started it, so I guess he is the only one who can change it?

On a related note, I spoke with the NEW owners of Twin Mountain KOA today. I had no idea it was up for sale, but I understand they took over the end of June. They are husband and wife, Greg and Sue Robinson. They seem very nice and I'm sure they will take good care of us. After 20 years in the same spot, Steve and Barb got restless, bought a fiver and hit the road.

Some of us did not get identified as Outbackers during the reservation process. The campground has asked me to put together a list of Outbackers who have already made reservations.

I need everyone who has already made a reservation, and given a deposit, to send me a PM with the following info:

Your last name, your city or town, site number (if assigned), arrival date at Twin Mtn., and please tell me your preference for area in the campground. The upper section is more private and probably quieter than the pull-throughs in the lower section. The pull-throughs are pretty close together and lend themselves to more socializing.

I would like to e-mail a list to them around August 14th or 15th.

They have not lost any reservations. They just want to make sure we are all together, if that's what we want.

Thanks for your help,

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thor said:


> Just an idea. (Not mine)
> 
> With so many rallies going on - maybe the started of the thread can change the Title to reflect location and date once they are nailed down. I did this for the Niagara Rally based on a request and I think it worked out very well.
> 
> Thor


Done


----------



## dmbcfd

Thanks John.









Steve


----------



## HootBob

Steve I PM my info to you

Don

Steve I PM my info to you
I think it would be better if we were together

Don


----------



## RizFam

"HootBob Posted Today, 07:57 PM

Steve I PM my info to you

Don"

What he said









Tami


----------



## Thor

Steve

PM is in your queue.

Did I hear .... party at Hootbob's place, site #49









Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> Steve
> PM is in your queue.
> Thor


yep, from me too. Sent it last night.


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Steve
> 
> PM is in your queue.
> 
> Did I hear .... party at Hootbob's place, site #49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Thor that was the last Rally
Oh you all up town missed it









Don


----------



## Thor

Don

I have news for you. The party at site #49 was when you were out exploring the Niagara Region.









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Don
> 
> I have news for you. The party at site #49 was when you were out exploring the Niagara Region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


That would explain the mess









Don


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> Don
> 
> I have news for you. The party at site #49 was when you were out exploring the Niagara Region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Thor I thought we weren't going to tell him?

















Tami


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I'm looking forward to the rally..... but I am REALLY looking forward to caravaning to Twin Mountains with several Outbacks! what a sight that will be! I was thinking of posting locations along the rt 3/ rt 93 corridor heading north, with specific times- culminating with our arrival at Twin Mountains at the earliest check in time. The only location that jumps out at me right now is the big NH state Liqour store lot right off 93 just over the border. That way we can also get some provisions!


----------



## dmbcfd

A caravan sounds good to me. Since it is a holiday weekend, at prime leaf peeping time, We plan to get the kids out of school around noon and hit the road. Is that the State Liquor Store just after the Hookset tolls on I-93? We usually take 128 to 3/293 and jump on I-93 just before the tolls. I expect to be in that area around 1:30 or 2 pm.

If we get a few interested in a caravan, we can PM cell numbers to coordinate.

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

It works out well for me- that Friday is my Third friday off- so we are actually keeping the kids home that day, and hitting the road at about 1000 hrs....should be rolling through boston around noon or so. Yes, that's the rest area/liqour store I was thinking of. Its big enough that we can occupy a few spots and not get anyone wound up. I was thinking about the same time- That should leave us about another 2 hrs to Twin mountains (+-). I think PM'ing our cell numbers is a good idea, that way we can judge timing and not leave anyone in the dust.


----------



## wolfwood

We are also taking Friday off and may join the caravan. Haven't gotten that far in the planning. Will keep a watch on this thread and let ya'll know....


----------



## HootBob

So far we are taking Friday off also
And we are planning on leaving around 6am and most likely be flying solo
on this one

Don


----------



## RizFam

HootBob said:


> So far we are taking Friday off also
> And we are planning on leaving around 6am and most likely be flying solo
> on this one
> 
> Don


Maybe Not Don








I'll see if John plans on taking Friday off as well? If so we'll make a plan...........OK.

Tami


----------



## dmbcfd

It looks like we have 11 families signed up. Most have sent me a pm with the info I need to send to the campground. I know Johnp2000 is away, but I have his info already.

I still haven't heard from Damar92 and Rsq99.

I'll send the list to Twin Mountain KOA today or tomorrow, and then we'll have an updated map shortly after.

The next thing to do is organize the caravan!

Steve


----------



## RizFam

Sounds good Steve









Thanks,
Tami


----------



## damar92

dmbcfd said:


> It looks like we have 11 families signed up. Most have sent me a pm with the info I need to send to the campground. I know Johnp2000 is away, but I have his info already.
> 
> I still haven't heard from Damar92 and Rsq99.
> 
> I'll send the list to Twin Mountain KOA today or tomorrow, and then we'll have an updated map shortly after.
> 
> The next thing to do is organize the caravan!
> 
> Steve


 Sorry I have been delinquent in the message board. Busy summer, lots of family trama going on. We were assigned site 40 and we reserved it for the 6th, 7th, and 8th. If you need anymore info let me know. Once again, I'm sorry I wasn't on top of the posts. We don't really have a preference to where we are, but we are bring a big dog, so the more room in the site the better. Thanks
Darryl


----------



## HootBob

That's great Steve 
can't wait to see a map

Don


----------



## Thor

Steve you are the man









Thor


----------



## Thor

Is it too early to start talking about Potluck????? I am still hungry from the Niagara Rally









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Never too early Thor to talk about food









Don


----------



## wolfwood

Hey there. Who ever's doing the counting.....we saw katiesda this weekend and asked if they were coming.... He said he wasn't aware of the Rally but now he is and will see what they can arrange. They're camping 'till mid-week (without wifi) so I guess we won't hear much until end of week but wanted to let ya'll know that we may have another family!!!!

btw, we'll bring a cabbage salad (kind of like coleslaw but different). Anything else ya'll need us to pick-up locally?


----------



## rsg99

dmbcfd said:


> It looks like we have 11 families signed up. Most have sent me a pm with the info I need to send to the campground. I know Johnp2000 is away, but I have his info already.
> 
> I still haven't heard from Damar92 and Rsq99.
> 
> I'll send the list to Twin Mountain KOA today or tomorrow, and then we'll have an updated map shortly after.
> 
> The next thing to do is organize the caravan!
> 
> Steve


Hi,

Sorry for the delay in posting, but I have to cancell our plans for the rally...I have to work that weekend now and it is something I can't get out of. At least I am going to make the PA rally







I will be cancelling with the campground today...
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## dmbcfd

Sorry to hear that, Rob. Working for a living isn't all it's cracked up to be. Have fun at Otter Lake!

Katiesda, welcome to the Rally, I hope. If you call the campground (603-846-5559), tell them you're with the Northeast Outbackers.

I did send the info from everyone else to Twin Mountain KOA. If I don't hear back from them by the end of the week, I'll call.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Sorry to hear that Rob

And sure hope you can get a site katiesda

Don


----------



## Thor

Rob

Sorry to hear that you are not able to make the rally.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Hey - Steve - OH SSSTTTTEEEEEVVVVVEEEEE....... STEVE!

I'm going up to the CG tomorrow.... have you heard back from them? Are all the sites set? Do you need me to do anything? Reserve the Pavillion? Anything????


----------



## 3athlete

Hello All,

Has anyone taken on the job of organizing the potluck? I'll volunteer if no one else wants the job.

I'll wait a couple of days to see if anyone else has volunteered for the job...
















Clare


----------



## katiesda

Hi everyone







Just back from Bayview CG on the Cape. Had a great 10 days including meeting Wolfie and her crew. They were good enough to help out with our poor sick dog Curley who is now fully recovered and laying at my feet as I type.







Wolfie also let us know about the Outbackers Rally Columbus Day weekend. We've been going to another Columbus Day wknd Rally for the past few years but decided it was time for a change and couldn't pass up the chance to meet some fellow Outbackers. So I just got off the phone with Twin mountain and we are all set with reservations for the Northeast Outbackers rally Oct 6-9. Let us know what to bring and we'll see you all there.









Bob


----------



## dmbcfd

Excellent, Bob!

Ignore the pm some dope just sent you. Where are you from and will you be joining the convoy?

Steve


----------



## HootBob

That's great Bob 
We'll see you there









Don


----------



## RizFam

Excellent is right!!








The more the merrier. I'm glad your pooch Curly is feeling better.









Tami


----------



## wolfwood

YEAH! It'll be good to see Curly  oops- you - again. First round of coffee is on us this time! Oh - and don't forget to put a can of pumpkin in that 1st Aid kit.

<for those who may not know - canned pumpkin is GREAT for your dog friend's upset stomach....especially when they've snarfed down lots of stuff they usually wouldn't have. Campground 'floors' are great sources of all kinds of REALLY tasty stuff that most dogs just can't resist. Of course, Tadger will be there to take care of ALL of it so all of your dogs should be safe! We always carry pumpkin when we also carry the dogs!!>

Glad to here the good news about Curly! See you at Twin Mtn.


----------



## Thor

Clare

Thanks for putting your hand up for the Potluck. All in favour raise your hand.

















Thor


----------



## HootBob

I'm in favor of it

Don


----------



## 3athlete

> I'll volunteer if no one else wants the job.


OK, looks like Thor and Don have thrown me right under the bus, I'll be happy to help out!

If everyone sends me the name/type of dish they'd like to bring, I'll make a list and post it. If you're undecided, wait a bit and I can let you know what might be needed.

Also, let me know if your dish is an appetizer, main dish or dessert.

Thanks


----------



## RizFam

3alete said:


> I'll volunteer if no one else wants the job.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, looks like Thor and Don have thrown me right under the bus, I'll be happy to help out!
> 
> If everyone sends me the name/type of dish they'd like to bring, I'll make a list and post it. If you're undecided, wait a bit and I can let you know what might be needed.
> 
> Also, let me know if your dish is an appetizer, main dish or dessert.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Yup, it sure does look that way








I'll help you Clare









Tami


----------



## wolfwood

Anyone interested in BBQ Ribs? I was gonna make our "famous coleslw" when KB suggested we pick up a couple racks and go all out. I think we're the closest so probably easiest for us to bring this kind of thing. What say ye?

btw - saw the CG yesterday - photos coming.

Do we have any grills coming or shall we just use wood & the fire-pits?


----------



## HootBob

Making me hungry Wolfie








Can't wait to see the pics

Don


----------



## Thor

Wolfie

Sounds yummy. I will be bring a grill. We not decide what to bring yet. Bringing meat across the border is not a wise thing to do. Does anyone know what is close by? We just trying to figure where to stop and load up. We will more than likely bring a dessert.

Does Salmon count as meat?

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> Does Salmon count as meat?
> 
> Thor


OMG - Salmon & Ribs !!!

Now ?

Salmon only counts as meat if that doesn't make it tougher to get across the border...


----------



## HootBob

Oh Judi wait til you try Thors Salmon it is out of this world









Don


----------



## wolfwood

HootBob said:


> Oh Judi wait til you try Thors Salmon it is out of this world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don


Do you have any napkins? No, not for the Rally - I mean for use NOW! My desk needs a little bit of - - - mopping up, shall we say?


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> Oh Judi wait til you try Thors Salmon it is out of this world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don


Do you have any napkins? No, not for the Rally - I mean for use NOW! My desk needs a little bit of - - - mopping up, shall we say?
[/quote]


----------



## damar92

Since we are talking about seafood, I was wondering if anyone would like stuffies and little necks? 
Darryl


----------



## RizFam

damar92 said:


> Since we are talking about seafood, I was wondering if anyone would like stuffies and little necks?
> Darryl


Yes Darryl the DH LOVES clams!







That'd be Great!

Tami


----------



## johnp

Ah yes leave it to a fellow Rhode Islander to bring up stuffies and little necks









John


----------



## dmbcfd

This is the moment you have all been waiting for....................................

Can I have a drum roll please............................................

This year's Northeast Fall Rally campsite assignments are......................................

In numerical order.....................................

# 1-Katiesda
# 2-Hootbob
# 3-Hatcityhosehauler
# 4-Thor
# 5-Calvin & Hobbes
# 6-Brandycroz
# 7-Damar92
# 8-Rizfam
# 9-Wolfwood
#10-Dmbcfd
#80-Johnp2000 (oh what a lonely boy?)

Sorry, I can't do the fancy maps. Maybe Tim can update it if he has time? Its a good thing we have pull-throughs. If 5 or 6 of us arrive at the same time, we'd have traffic jammed up to Concord waiting to back in.

Steve


----------



## RizFam

Thanks Steve

















http://www.twinmountainkoa.com/
I can't find the site map









Can't Wait 
Tami


----------



## johnp

nice try but I'll take the group over the new site. Just switched to site 11

John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> This is the moment you have all been waiting for....................................
> 
> Can I have a drum roll please............................................
> 
> This year's Northeast Fall Rally campsite assignments are......................................
> 
> In numerical order.....................................
> 
> # 1-Katiesda
> # 2-Hootbob
> # 3-Hatcityhosehauler
> # 4-Thor
> # 5-Calvin & Hobbes
> # 6-Brandycroz
> # 7-Damar92
> # 8-Rizfam
> # 9-Wolfwood
> #10-Dmbcfd
> #80-Johnp2000 (oh what a lonely boy?)
> 
> Sorry, I can't do the fancy maps. Maybe Tim can update it if he has time? Its a good thing we have pull-throughs. If 5 or 6 of us arrive at the same time, we'd have traffic jammed up to Concord waiting to back in.
> 
> Steve


HAH! A piper at eacfh end! Good thinking, Steve!


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

I'll mark up the site map and post it shortly ... seeing that my non-techie DH can't do it ...


----------



## wolfwood

BirdLadyLisa said:


> I'll mark up the site map and post it shortly ... seeing that my non-techie DH can't do it ...


Thanks, BirdLady. Good thing they have us around, huh?


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

wolfwood said:


> I'll mark up the site map and post it shortly ... seeing that my non-techie DH can't do it ...


Thanks, BirdLady. Good thing they have us around, huh?
[/quote]

Tell me about it ...


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

Here's the updated site map:


----------



## RizFam

Thanks Lisa it looks Great!









Tami


----------



## wolfwood

BirdLadyLisa said:


> Here's the updated site map:


NICE JOB!!!

Now - everyone - go look at the photos and find YOUR site! (if you can't find the thread, they're in my Gallery under Twin Mtn)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Hmmm, dueling bagpipes over the length of the lane....what a way to wake up. Anyway, I see that Lisa has updated the map (looks great), so I won't. Thanks Steve for all the legwork.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Looks good Lisa thanks for the mapthumbleft

Don


----------



## Thor

I guess I better be fishing in my backyard again. Salmon it is.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> Hmmm, dueling bagpipes over the length of the lane....what a way to wake up.
> Tim










My first thought - EXACTLY!!


----------



## RizFam

I LOVE IT!!!







& So will John Luke









Tami


----------



## damar92

Thanks for the site map and pictures of the sites. We can't wait to meet everyone. Has anyone decided on caravan schedules?
Darryl


----------



## sleecjr

Dont forget to take pictures. Lots of pictures.


----------



## 3athlete

Hello All









Things are really shaping up...I'm getting psyched! DH and I decided that since it is our anniversary weekend we would not, I repeat not, bring the kids...I can't wait!!!!!!!!!






























I've begun a list for the potluck, Thor: salmon(if it can come across the border, if not, dessert) Wolfwood: BBQ ribs and slaw. Let me know if this isn't not correct or if you change your mind.

Thor, I can't wait for your salmon, it was fabulous at Bissells!

Post or pm me with your food choices.


----------



## dmbcfd

I'll leave the food up to Lisa, you'll like it better anyway.

A convoy is what I'm talking about.

Darryl, you and Johnp2000 could probably leave RI together and meet the Mass and NH contingent on I-93. A couple of us plan to stop at the NH State Liquor store on I-93 just after the Hookset tolls. I hope to get there around 1330 or 1400hrs.

The PA, CT, and NJ campers will have to chime in with their estimates.

Thor is coming in on a different day from a different direction, so he'll be a convoy of 1.

I'll pm my cell phone number to those who think we can meet up at the rest area. Let me know.

Steve


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

sleecjr said:


> Dont forget to take pictures. Lots of pictures.


Clare,

We can do the sausages, peppers & onions again with sub rolls. We can also do a dessert (but I'm not sure yet ... something Core, of course).

This time I think I'll prepare everything before we leave. That way all I have to do is cook it and not spend a ton of time chopping!

Oh, will you tell my husband that our anniversary is the week before. We're still bringing the kids ... it's not fair!!!


----------



## johnp

Steve,I will try to make it to the meeting place but you know how that goes. Land speed time









I need your direct connect number again 









John


----------



## wolfwood

I presume you're all coming in on Friday? We'll be coming independantly as someone's go to support the Nation's economy. We're working full days.

Steve or Lisa, do you know how late check-in can be? I certainly call & find out. I don't recall there being a gate and I'd much rather come in late that night and wake up in the CG.


----------



## johnp

There is no gate and the sites are at the entrance so as long as they know your coming it should be no problem. We can even light the way for ya.

Your the closest how late could you be









John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> There is no gate and the sites are at the entrance so as long as they know your coming it should be no problem. We can even light the way for ya.
> 
> Your the closest how late could you be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


We'll call and let 'em know we'll be in late. I work 'till 5:30 and am 1 1/2 hrs S. of Wolfwood - which is another 2 hrs S. of the CG (that makes you almost as 'close' as i'll be







) Presuming Puff is ready to hook and fly, it'll likely be 9 - 10....traffic permitting.


----------



## johnp

There are other ways to hit the road sooner









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

johnp2000 said:


> There are other ways to hit the road sooner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Judi, you look a little pale....maybe you should go home early, and see you physician....in Twin Mtn.


----------



## HootBob

Or give us your work nmber and we'll call and say there is an emergency
That you hve to leave right away









Don


----------



## Thor

I am getting hungry just reading the last several posts.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

I truly appreciate the sincerety of your concern for my health. What you don't understand (can't say I always do either) is that Sept. is the close of our fianancial quarter. That translates to: no one in the Legal or Financial Divs. is permitted to have a life outside of work - thruout Sept & the 1st 2 weeks of Oct. I'm counting myself lucky to even be able to be away for the weekend!!! SSSHhhhhhh - I don't think anyone's noticed yet.









I'll arrange with the CG for a late arrival...and I'm sure the OB Welcoming Committee will notice us whenever we roll in. ... but I may still get terribly sick Friday afternoon and have to leave a few hrs early ... then I can be sure Puff is ready to fly when KB gets home at 6-ish.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

No doubt, after we all arrive, set up and light the fires, a few adult beverages will probably flow. Then when you arrive, you'll be able to find us by all the hootin and hollerin! (we'll keep in mind the quiet time rule- dont want to get bounced out on the first night!) Rest assured, the welcoming commitee will be in full swing....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, John and Mike, who has the landing lights.....we can set them out so JB and KB can find their site in the dark.









Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn

I do, but I am not going to NH....sorry


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Wow, all this rallying, and I forgot which one I was posting to, since I will be both at Twin Mtn, and Otter Lake in October, I just mixed things up.









We will manage anyway, and keep them handy, just in case we have the same problem.









Tim


----------



## Gilligan

Are you guys saving a site for me?









Gilligan


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Oh yah I got a place for you...then I want to talk to you about the loose screw that supports the floor of the slide that grabbed the carpet as I deployed my dinette...


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Wow, all this rallying, and I forgot which one I was posting to, since I will be both at Twin Mtn, and Otter Lake in October, I just mixed things up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will manage anyway, and keep them handy, just in case we have the same problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Tim, you're not confused (about this anyway). This IS the TwinMtn thread and it IS this one (2 hrs away) we'll be coming in late to. Nah - we'll be on time for PA - - that's only 8 hrs











> Rest assured, the welcoming commitee will be in full swing....










That is what concerns me....


----------



## Thor

Gilligan said:


> Are you guys saving a site for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilligan


Gilligan

For you....anything.

Thor


----------



## Gilligan

Thor said:


> Are you guys saving a site for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilligan


Gilligan

For you....anything.

Thor
[/quote]

Of course, I might already have a site reserved, and you don't even realize it.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Oh, we may not realize it yet, but you'll be easy to spot. Your decals will be upside down. Or, your tanks will be mis-labled.


----------



## katiesda

WE'RE #1,WE'RE #1







Right next to the playgound! Good move! Is there a food list anywhere yet? Another question? Does anyone know if, like some other campgrounds, Twin Mountains is going to have their Halloween weekend celebration on Columbus Day weekend? Others we went to had the best costume, best decorated campsite etc. as well as trick or treating around the campground. Added to the fun of the Rally. Looking forward to it. Although leaving the kids home and having just the two of us?







But not much chance of that happening. Beside Wolfie wouldn't let us in the CG if we didn't have Curly with us









Bob


----------



## dmbcfd

I haven't heard of any Halloween festivities at this campground, ever. They will close for the season on October 15th.

Steve


----------



## 3athlete

> Is there a food list anywhere yet?










Katiesda, I am organizing the potluck...if you know what you're bringing just post it and I'll add it to the list. I have to figure out how to post the current list we have so far. If you're duplicating, I'll let you know if you decide before I post.

Thanks! Glad you're joining us!!!


----------



## johnp

dmbcfd said:


> I haven't heard of any Halloween festivities at this campground, ever. They will close for the season on October 15th.
> 
> Steve


Lets see a group of 11 crazy Outbacker's, two with bagpipes,







and you need to ask if its a Halloween weekend







Its no wonder they close for the season the next week







They might need to


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Lets see a group of 11 crazy Outbacker's, two with bagpipes,...


Hey...I resemble that remark!

Tim


----------



## johnp

Ok Tim 
I quess after that comment I can expect either a wakeup call from a diesel or bagpipes at 5am.

John


----------



## 3athlete

> Ok Tim
> I quess after that comment I can expect either a wakeup call from a diesel or bagpipes at 5am.
> 
> John


Oh no, Tim will be sleeping in quite a bit


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

3alete said:


> Ok Tim
> I quess after that comment I can expect either a wakeup call from a diesel or bagpipes at 5am.
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, Tim will be sleeping in quite a bit
Click to expand...


----------



## 3athlete

Here is the potluck list so far...seems we have a good deal of main dishes, perhaps if you haven't decided yet, a salad or dessert would be great! Thanks!!!

# 1-Katiesda
# 2-Hootbob
# 3-Hatcityhosehauler: *White Bean/Chicken Chili*
# 4-Thor: *Salmon*
# 5-Calvin & Hobbes
# 6-Brandycroz
# 7-Damar92: *Stuffies & Little Necks*
# 8-Rizfam: *Marinated Beef & Salad*
# 9-Wolfwood: *BBQ ribs & slaw*
#10-Dmbcfd: *Sausage w/ P&O and Rolls*
#80-Johnp2000


----------



## johnp

Well after seeing stuffies and little necks







on the menu the wife has decided to make a batch of red clam chowda







and toll house cookies for desert

John


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ok, John and Mike, who has the landing lights.....we can set them out so JB and KB can find their site in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


What color would you like I got white or blue ones

Don


----------



## wolfwood

HootBob said:


> Ok, John and Mike, who has the landing lights.....we can set them out so JB and KB can find their site in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


What color would you like I got white or blue ones

Don
[/quote]
Blue, please! My Uncle used to take us to the airport to see the runway lights at night and I'd dream of flying into a landing between them. Driving the OB is the REAL DEAL....and now I can have the best of both worlds !!!


----------



## RizFam

Bad News Everyone








I just rec'd an invitation to the Wedding of the Director & Founder of John Luke's school for Oct 8th. He has been with her since he is 3 yrs old. She has even used video footage of John Luke through the years in some of her presentations. We cannot miss her wedding. I am so torn b/c it is a rally, but we have to go & support this very special person in our lives. I hope you all can understand.

With great regret,
Tami, John & John Luke


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Bad News Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just rec'd an invitation to the Wedding of the Director & Founder of John Luke's school for Oct 8th. He has been with her since he is 3 yrs old. She has even used video footage of John Luke through the years in some of her presentations. We cannot miss her wedding. I am so torn b/c it is a rally, but we have to go & support this very special person in our lives. I hope you all can understand.
> 
> With great regret,
> Tami, John & John Luke












You will be missed - in fact, I'm already missing you - but, Tami, the Rally will happen again (in fact, 2 weeks later














).


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> Bad News Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just rec'd an invitation to the Wedding of the Director & Founder of John Luke's school for Oct 8th. He has been with her since he is 3 yrs old. She has even used video footage of John Luke through the years in some of her presentations. We cannot miss her wedding. I am so torn b/c it is a rally, but we have to go & support this very special person in our lives. I hope you all can understand.
> 
> With great regret,
> Tami, John & John Luke












You will be missed - in fact, I'm already missing you - but, Tami, the Rally will happen again (in fact, 2 weeks later














).
[/quote]

Thanks Wolfie, I am bummin







but we have to do the right thing. 
You're right ....... we'll just have to make up for it at Otter Lake


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Bad News Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just rec'd an invitation to the Wedding of the Director & Founder of John Luke's school for Oct 8th. He has been with her since he is 3 yrs old. She has even used video footage of John Luke through the years in some of her presentations. We cannot miss her wedding. I am so torn b/c it is a rally, but we have to go & support this very special person in our lives. I hope you all can understand.
> 
> With great regret,
> Tami, John & John Luke












You will be missed - in fact, I'm already missing you - but, Tami, the Rally will happen again (in fact, 2 weeks later














).
[/quote]

Thanks Wolfie, I am bummin







but we have to do the right thing. 
You're right ....... we'll just have to make up for it at Otter Lake








[/quote]

Be sure to tell JL that he won't miss out on any bagpiping, either. I'm the booking agent for at least one of those pipers...and we'll be sure to book a double session just for JL!!


----------



## RizFam

Thank You Wolfie you are making me feel a lot better & actually made me smile








I've been really bumming since I opened the mail. Don't get me wrong, I am honored that she included us, but very sad about the rally.


----------



## Thor

Tami

Have a blast at the wedding. There is only one wedding but there lots of rallies. We will miss you; but from all of us have fun.









Thor


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Thank You Wolfie you are making me feel a lot better & actually made me smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been really bumming since I opened the mail. Don't get me wrong, I am honored that she included us, but very sad about the rally.


PERSPECTIVE, Tami.

Keep it all in PERSPECTIVE


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> Tami
> 
> Have a blast at the wedding. There is only one wedding but there lots of rallies. We will miss you; but from all of us have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Thanks


----------



## tdvffjohn

I won t miss you Tami...................but thats only because I am not going to N.H.









See you in Otters Lake

John


----------



## HootBob

RizFam said:


> Bad News Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just rec'd an invitation to the Wedding of the Director & Founder of John Luke's school for Oct 8th. He has been with her since he is 3 yrs old. She has even used video footage of John Luke through the years in some of her presentations. We cannot miss her wedding. I am so torn b/c it is a rally, but we have to go & support this very special person in our lives. I hope you all can understand.
> 
> With great regret,
> Tami, John & John Luke


Sorry to hear that Tami
There will be other Rallies,I'll have Peg take lots of pictures
Have a great time at the Wedding

Don


----------



## RizFam

Thanks John








Thanks Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Tami, sorry you won't be at NH, but a wedding is always a great time. It will give KB and I a chance to polish our act before we perform in front of JL.










Enjoy the wedding, and see in Otter Lake.

Tim


----------



## Thor

Hopefully we will see you at Otter Lake. DW still is on the fence with this one. Need everyone's help at Twin Mountain









Thor


----------



## RizFam

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Tami, sorry you won't be at NH, but a wedding is always a great time. It will give KB and I a chance to polish our act before we perform in front of JL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the wedding, and see in Otter Lake.
> 
> Tim


Thanks Tim








It would have been very very cool for JL to experience 2 Pipers on 2 separate camping trips in a 2 week time span.

Thanks Thor, we would love to see you & your family at OL, but we will all understand, if you can't do it. 
Two really long trips in 1 month, that's a lot.

Tami


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Thanks Thor, we would love to see you & your family at OL, but we will all understand, if you can't do it.
> Two really long trips in 1 month, that's a lot.
> 
> Tami


Hey!  Speak for yourself, Missie!!! If we make it to OL and Thor doesn't, he's gonna have some 'splainin to do!!! Of course, if T.Horton makes it and Thor doesn't...well then, the pain could be eased...


----------



## HootBob

Wolfie I would gladly bring some Tim Horton coffee along but I used the last of it at Elkins









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I bet JohnP2000 might be able to bring some. There is one or two on the east end of CT. I know of two Tim Hortons in the Mystic/Groton area.









Tim


----------



## johnp

The Tim Horton's would not make the ride. More than once I've had to stop before even getting to 95 for coffee. Must keep DW happy or it could be a loooong ride.

I could get some and hide it until we get there.

John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> The Tim Horton's would not make the ride. More than once I've had to stop before even getting to 95 for coffee. Must keep DW happy or it could be a loooong ride.
> 
> I could get some and hide it until we get there.
> 
> John


Whatever it takes.....









T/H in CT???? Who knew? Looks like I'll have to take the looooonnnnngggggg way down to Norwalk next time


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

wolfwood said:


> The Tim Horton's would not make the ride. More than once I've had to stop before even getting to 95 for coffee. Must keep DW happy or it could be a loooong ride.
> 
> I could get some and hide it until we get there.
> 
> John


Whatever it takes.....









T/H in CT???? Who knew? Looks like I'll have to take the looooonnnnngggggg way down to Norwalk next time








[/quote]

Wolfie,

Here is the Tim Hortons Web Site, if you notice, there is a Tim's Trip planner. That way, you can find the nearest ones' to your route.

Tim (Not Horton)


----------



## HootBob

3alete said:


> Here is the potluck list so far...seems we have a good deal of main dishes, perhaps if you haven't decided yet, a salad or dessert would be great! Thanks!!!
> 
> # 1-Katiesda
> # 2-Hootbob *Broccoli Cheese Soup*
> # 3-Hatcityhosehauler: *White Bean/Chicken Chili*
> # 4-Thor: *Salmon*
> # 5-Calvin & Hobbes
> # 6-Brandycroz
> # 7-Damar92: *Stuffies & Little Necks*
> # 8-Rizfam: *Marinated Beef & Salad*
> # 9-Wolfwood: *BBQ ribs & slaw*
> #10-Dmbcfd: *Sausage w/ P&O and Rolls*
> #80-Johnp2000


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Wolfie,
> 
> Here is the Tim Hortons Web Site, if you notice, there is a Tim's Trip planner. That way, you can find the nearest ones' to your route.
> 
> Tim (Not Horton)


OH MY!!!!
















This has just been added to my "Favorites" ... thanks Tim(squared)


----------



## Thor

That is too funny. You know when you have a coffee problem if you are planning your trip around Tim Horton's
















Thor


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> That is too funny. You know when you have a coffee problem if you are planning your trip around Tim Horton's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


You mean







ADDICTION
















Tami


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> That is too funny. You know when you have a coffee problem if you are planning your trip around Tim Horton's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Easy for you to say....how many states/provinces do YOU have to drive thru just to get to Tim's?


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

Personally, I was disappointed with Tim Horton's. I'll take Dunkie's anyday.


----------



## wolfwood

BirdLadyLisa said:


> Personally, I was disappointed with Tim Horton's. I'll take Dunkie's anyday.


BLASPHEMY, I SAY !!!!!

No question - coffee is a very individualized taste...some like stronger / some like weaker .... and there are a multitude of variations in between. There are even those who







don't like it at all....


----------



## tdvffjohn

BirdLadyLisa said:


> Personally, I was disappointed with Tim Horton's. I'll take Dunkie's anyday.


I agree.....had one in Canada and was not impressed


----------



## mjatalley

wolfwood said:


> There are even those who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't like it at all....


I resemble that remark


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> Personally, I was disappointed with Tim Horton's. I'll take Dunkie's anyday.


I agree.....had one in Canada and was not impressed
[/quote]

John it all depends on how it's brewed
I went through a full can during the Elkins Rally
The only thing have at my site for the morning gathering was donuts









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

It was from a Tim Horton's near the campground. If they can t brew it right................


----------



## damar92

I think we will stick with the Dunkin. We have one on almost every block in our neighborhood. Hey Riz family, I sorry that you can't make it to the rally, we were looking forward to meeting you and the crew.
Darryl


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Agreed- we have three dunkin donuts in my town alone. And our town has a population of 5K! When everyone started talking about "Tim Hortons", I figured he was some really popular guy... kinda like me in college.








P.S. we'll miss you Rizfam... dont know when we'll get a chance to meet again. Maybe next year? or... maybe the whole Twin Mountain rally could go to the wedding, and set up in the parking lot of the reception!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

# 1-Katiesda
# 2-Hootbob Broccoli Cheese Soup
# 3-Hatcityhosehauler: White Bean/Chicken Chili
# 4-Thor: Salmon
# 5-Calvin & HobbesW says "got the dessert(s)!" (guess we'll all be suprised!)
# 6-Brandycroz
# 7-Damar92: Stuffies & Little Necks
# 8-Rizfam: Marinated Beef & Salad
# 9-Wolfwood: BBQ ribs & slaw
#10-Dmbcfd: Sausage w/ P&O and Rolls
#80-Johnp2000


----------



## Thor

Coffee- there are differnence from location to loaction. I had a Tim's in PA and I did not like it at all; It had a very Starbuck taste to it. Other good coffee's are Timmothy's (Up scale Tim Horton's) and William's Coffee Pub.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Coffee- there are differnence from location to loaction. I had a Tim's in PA and I did not like it at all; It had a very Starbuck taste to it. Other good coffee's are Timmothy's (Up scale Tim Horton's) and William's Coffee Pub.
> 
> Thor


And where are they Thor?

Don


----------



## Thor

Don

In Canada almost on everyother street corner









I think there were 4 Tim's from Bissell's to the falls on that one street alone









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Don
> 
> In Canada almost on everyother street corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there were 4 Tim's from Bissell's to the falls on that one street alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Any in the US Thor

Don


----------



## brandycroz

Hi everyone

Havent been around as much as I would like, as my uncle passed away a few weeks ago and my family and I made a trip to Maryland for the services. We were then able to get away for a bit to CT - that helped us bounce back a little. And with school and dance and soccer..oh my......

But anyway - we are trying to decide if we can still make the rally - my grandfather has been sick for sometime and his 94th birthday is coming up and at this point - it may be his last...so I dont want to miss that.

I will let you all know what we decide.

Sheryl

btw...I met another Outbacker from the website who lives two streets away from me!!!!


----------



## HootBob

Sorry Sheryl to hear about tha passing of your uncle
And sorry to hear your grandfather isn't doing to well
Just remember you family comes first and we understand your situation
Best wishes to you and your family

Don


----------



## Thor

Bump

The rally is about 2 weeks away and there has been very little on this thread lately.

Where is everyone?

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> Bump
> 
> The rally is about 2 weeks away and there has been very little on this thread lately.
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> Thor


Getting the PolarFleece out and checking the furnace! Did ya'll know there was snow in the Mtns last night?


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Bump
> 
> The rally is about 2 weeks away and there has been very little on this thread lately.
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> Thor


Getting the PolarFleece out and checking the furnace! Did ya'll know there was snow in the Mtns last night?








[/quote]








nO!


----------



## Thor

Snow!!!!!!!!!!!

I am just getting used this beautiful California weather. I take it with me for the rally.

Thor


----------



## johnp

I think everyone should be checking the furnace and the propane in their Outback because I'm sure it will be getting a lot of use Columbus Day weekend at Twin Mountain.

John


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> Snow!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am just getting used this beautiful California weather. I take it with me for the rally.
> 
> Thor


Please do, Thor. And, if its gonna be warm weather that you bring, can I change my Tim's order to ICED?


----------



## johnp

Tim Horton's hot NEVER!!! Iced only for me. Nothing better than to ask for an ice coffee in the winter the look on their faces.

John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Tim Horton's hot NEVER!!! Iced only for me. Nothing better than to ask for an ice coffee in the winter the look on their faces.
> 
> John


Frankly, John, I'll take Tim Horton's anyway I can get it!!! But the day's just gotta start off with at least 1 cup of hot coffee (preferably 3 or 4) - doesn't matter what the temp outside is. Coffee......mmmmmm.......


----------



## HootBob

wolfwood said:


> Tim Horton's hot NEVER!!! Iced only for me. Nothing better than to ask for an ice coffee in the winter the look on their faces.
> 
> John


Frankly, John, I'll take Tim Horton's anyway I can get it!!! But the day's just gotta start off with at least 1 cup of hot coffee (preferably 3 or 4) - doesn't matter what the temp outside is. Coffee......mmmmmm.......
[/quote]

AMen to that Wolfie
Last Rally I think I had to make 2 or 3 pots the one morning
And yes it was Tim Horton's

Don


----------



## wolfwood

HootBob said:


> Tim Horton's hot NEVER!!! Iced only for me. Nothing better than to ask for an ice coffee in the winter the look on their faces.
> 
> John


Frankly, John, I'll take Tim Horton's anyway I can get it!!! But the day's just gotta start off with at least 1 cup of hot coffee (preferably 3 or 4) - doesn't matter what the temp outside is. Coffee......mmmmmm.......
[/quote]

AMen to that Wolfie
Last Rally I think I had to make 2 or 3 pots the one morning
And yes it was Tim Horton's

Don[/quote]


----------



## dmbcfd

Only 2 weeks away? Where have I been?

I love this weather. I don't even know where my polar fleece clothing is. I haven't seen it since January.

What's all this talk about coffee? Who needs Tim Horton's when they sell Mountain Dew everywhere?









We started plans for a caravan a while ago. Some of us plan to meet on I-93 at the NH State Liquor Store/Rest Area just after the Hookset tolls. I should get there around 1:30 or 2:00 on Friday afternoon. If you're interested, PM me with your cell number and estimated time of arrival. I'll reply with mine. This is a good place to meet up before hitting the hills. There's safety in numbers.

If you have an EZ-UP tent, please bring it for the potluck.

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

PM'd ya Steve


----------



## johnp

Hey Steve You say safety in numbers. So will you need to be pushed or pulled up 93









John


----------



## dmbcfd

John,

Do you know the back way into Twin Mountain?







Just in case you decide to follow me from the front and miss the exit, again.









Steve


----------



## johnp

dmbcfd said:


> John,
> 
> Do you know the back way into Twin Mountain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you decide to follow me from the front and miss the exit, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
































Ya got me









John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

This area has gotten pretty quiet lately....I hope when DW/DK's and I arrive at Twin Mountains, we're not the only ones there....









P.S. Wolfie....DW says that I have to have a long talk with you about your Hensley Hitch....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We'll be there. I'm still not sure when we are leaving Friday, but hopefully it will be late morning.

I'll keep you posted Steve.

We just spent the weekend at Otter Lake with a bunch of families from the firehouse. The furnace was used the first night, and then it got warmer, and we ended up opening the windows last night.

Can't wait 'til Columbus Day Weekend.









Tim


----------



## HootBob

We are planning on leaving Thurday after work
Then grab a place to spend the night then finish up Friday morning
So we'll see you all there

Don


----------



## wolfwood

Hi all - back from Lost River Valley, NH....max 20 miles from Twin Mtn. Color is JUST coming in....could be in full bloom in 2 weeks!! Either way, it should be beautiful.

Although we may get out a little early, we're both planning on working full days on Friday. _IF_ we can leave early, we could be there by 6:00. _IF_ we work full days, it'll be closer to 10:00.

fyi, there was no cell signal in or around Loon Mtn...I pressume it will be the same at Twin Mtn.


----------



## HootBob

wolfwood said:


> Although we may get out a little early, we're both planning on working full days on Friday. _IF_ we can leave early, we could be there by 6:00. _IF_ we work full days, it'll be closer to 10:00.


Well Wolfie if you both are running late
We'll have the landing lights out and lite for you both

Don


----------



## johnp

Wolfie I think with an electrician on both sides of your site I think Steve and I can come up with something right Steve









John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Wolfie I think with an electrician on both sides of your site I think Steve and I can come up with something right Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


I'm getting scared now, John.....

Actually, after this past weekend's experience with egregg.....we had kinda hoped for tiki torches and the low muted drumming of "boom-shaka-laka-laka boom-shaka-laka-laka".


----------



## Thor

I just mapquest my route. It looks like a 9.5hrs drive me.

Keep the lights on for me as well









Thanks
Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> I just mapquest my route. It looks like a 9.5hrs drive me.
> 
> Keep the lights on for me as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Thor


Not to worry, Thor. I'll be sure they move the landing lights accordingly!

12 DAYS!!!!!! I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Wolfie I think with an electrician on both sides of your site I think Steve and I can come up with something right Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


I'm getting scared now, John.....

Actually, after this past weekend's experience with egregg.....we had kinda hoped for tiki torches and the low muted drumming of "boom-shaka-laka-laka boom-shaka-laka-laka".
[/quote]

Watch it missy!

Man I want to go to this! Pictures on your return please everyone!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Man I want to go to this! Pictures on your return please everyone!


Eric, we made it home in less than 2 hrs. yesterday and that was travelling WITH everyone else leaving the mountains .... that's about what my 1 way commute is every day. Surely you could cover the shop Friday night, head "home" to Twin Mtn Sat. morning, then back to the shop Sat. night. Sleep? You were fine this weekend on not even that much







COME ON! LIVE A LITTLE!!! Let Tina out of the house! She's earned it......


----------



## johnp

That campground may not have enough power to light two sites























John


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> I just mapquest my route. It looks like a 9.5hrs drive me.
> 
> Keep the lights on for me as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Thor


Thor I don't know if we can get enough glow sticks to light up your site
On this short of notice









Don


----------



## dmbcfd

John,
I'm sure we'll be able to come up with some effective lighting.







Fenway park has lights that are almost bright enough. Something like that would work temporarily.









Steve


----------



## HootBob

dmbcfd said:


> John,
> I'm sure we'll be able to come up with some effective lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenway park has lights that are almost bright enough. Something like that would work temporarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Steve I have a 2 million candle spot light









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Hmm, all this talk of 2 million candle power, and runway lights, glo sticks, etc. makes me glad I put those room darkening shades up.









We were at Otter Lake this weekend, and all I could think about was going to Twin Mtn, sans children.....







for the weekend.

Can't wait to get up there.

Tim


----------



## Thor

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Hmm, all this talk of 2 million candle power, and runway lights, glo sticks, etc. makes me glad I put those room darkening shades up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were at Otter Lake this weekend, and all I could think about was going to Twin Mtn, sans children.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the weekend.
> 
> Can't wait to get up there.
> 
> Tim


Tim

By the looks of it, you will need more than room darkening blinds. Can I suggest a sound barrier and maybe a cooler full of cold beer
















Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Can I suggest a sound barrier and maybe a cooler full of cold beer


Won't need a sound barrier, as I'll have me pipes...and there is no better barrier to outside sound than the drones and chanter of a fine blackwood set of RT Shepherd Bagpipes, playing a bright air, or 4/4 march.

And with KB on seconds......hmm. I envy all of you who will get to listen.









Tim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

If I get to hear "going home" or "amazing grace" with the second pipes, I'm mezmerized...


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Won't need a sound barrier, as I'll have me pipes...and there is no better barrier to outside sound than the drones and chanter of a fine blackwood set of RT Shepherd Bagpipes, playing a bright air, or 4/4 march.
> 
> And with KB on seconds......hmm. I envy all of you who will get to listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Can't wait to hear a Duet of pipes Tim









Don


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Won't need a sound barrier, as I'll have me pipes...and there is no better barrier to outside sound than the drones and chanter of a fine blackwood set of RT Shepherd Bagpipes, playing a bright air, or 4/4 march.
> 
> And with KB on seconds......hmm. I envy all of you who will get to listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


uh....this is your anniversary weekend.....you won't have the kids....and you're gonna be playing the pipes?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

wolfwood said:


> uh....this is your anniversary weekend.....you won't have the kids....and you're gonna be playing the pipes?


I have established a fan club from the Spring Otter Lake rally, and the Niagra Rally. I have to play for my fans, besides, the we'll be up there for 3 nights....and 4 days.


----------



## brandycroz

Hi everyone-

I did have to end up cancelling the trip to Twin Mountain...we have a lot on our plates at this time (and unfortunatley, its' not food..lol)

I am going to try to catch up with everyone at a future rally - it sounds like a lot of fun.

Sheryl


----------



## HootBob

Sheryl sorry to hear you won't be making it to the NH RAlly
There will be other Rallies

Don


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Can I suggest a sound barrier and maybe a cooler full of cold beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't need a sound barrier, as I'll have me pipes...and there is no better barrier to outside sound than the drones and chanter of a fine blackwood set of RT Shepherd Bagpipes, playing a bright air, or 4/4 march.
> 
> And with KB on seconds......hmm. I envy all of you who will get to listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

 GRRRR!! I am gonna miss it! I've grown accustomed to the sound and feel of good African Blackwood! Thanks KB! Keep an eye on Wolfie. She's a slippery one, she is!


----------



## Thor

brandycroz said:


> Hi everyone-
> 
> I did have to end up cancelling the trip to Twin Mountain...we have a lot on our plates at this time (and unfortunatley, its' not food..lol)
> 
> I am going to try to catch up with everyone at a future rally - it sounds like a lot of fun.
> 
> Sheryl


Sheryl
Sorry hear that you will not be able to make it. We will catch up with you at another rally.

I am getting so excited. Just finish work in sunny California. My flight leaves tomorrow morning







I cannot wait to see my DW and my 3 childern. California is a great place but nothing beats your own home. I will be home for a couple of days and off to the rally







. I have packed some California sun with me







so remember to bring your sunglasses









A few things I learned while I was in California

It never rains
The sun...it is really sunny here
The temp can change 40 degrees from coast in desert in a few hours
The San Fran morning fog is a sight to be seen
Traffic is terrible - cars everywhere all of the time
Housing is big $$$$$
In n Out Burgers are outstanding. I was surprised how simple the menu is (burger or burger with cheese)
The ocean...I love the ocean
"I will be back"
Highway #1 has to be experienced by everyone.
No Tim Hortons out here. Was hard to find a coffee
I cannot believe how much shopping is here. Stores & malls everywhere you turn

Thor


----------



## damar92

Boy I may get a complex. First Rizfam cancelled on one side of me and now Brandy on the other side. I feel lonely already and we haven't even got there.
Darryl


----------



## wolfwood

damar92 said:


> Boy I may get a complex. First Rizfam cancelled on one side of me and now Brandy on the other side. I feel lonely already and we haven't even got there.
> Darryl


So maybe we move you over 1 way or the other and use the 2 open sites for a potluck/gathering space.....you'll have LOTS of company









What dya say, steve? Can we arrange that?


----------



## johnp

One little problem with that. I'm in Tami's site now. How scary is that two Outbacks from RI side by each.

John


----------



## damar92

Sounds good to me, while everyone else is drinking their Tim Horton's we can have our Dunkin Donuts.
Darryl


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

damar92 said:


> Sounds good to me, while everyone else is drinking their Tim Horton's we can have our Dunkin Donuts.
> Darryl


Hmmm, Dunkin Donuts coffee.....I'll be there too!

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Doesn't really matter to me what coffee I drink as lond as it's hot

Don


----------



## egregg57

damar92 said:


> Sounds good to me, while everyone else is drinking their Tim Horton's we can have our Dunkin Donuts.
> Darryl


HA HA!! No Kidding! I have been here to there up and down, overseas etc. For just regular coffee DD's has my vote hands down!


----------



## dmbcfd

Due to a scheduling problem, we will arrive at the rest area a little later than planned. We should get there around 2:30 or 3:00. Nick has an orthodontist appointment in the morning. I'll call the cell numbers when we're rolling out. Maybe the timing won't be too far off. If the rest of the caravan can't wait, take off. I know the way.

Weather looks good. Mostly sunny, cool nights, days in the 50s and 60s. See you in Twin Mountain!

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

We too maybe running late, so that may work out. In any event, we've found that diapers need to be changed at about the hookset rest area/ liqour store anyway, so we'll be stopping regardless. We've got our Garmin C-330, so we should be good on directions...


----------



## johnp

Come on Steve grab your needlenose pliers give the wires a little twist and be done with it.









John


----------



## Thor

Hi everyone, you have noticed I have been quiet on the forum during the last week. Unfortunately, we will not be making it to the rally















. We need to stay home for family reasons.

I wish everyone a safe and wonderful rally. Everyone in my family was so looking forward to the rally (also our last camping trip of the year).

We are looking at Otter Lake to see if we can make this rally instead.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thor said:


> Hi everyone, you have noticed I have been quiet on the forum during the last week. Unfortunately, we will not be making it to the rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We need to stay home for family reasons.
> 
> I wish everyone a safe and wonderful rally. Everyone in my family was so looking forward to the rally (also our last camping trip of the year).
> 
> We are looking at Otter Lake to see if we can make this rally instead.
> 
> Thor


Thor, I truely hope all is well with the family, and we are sad that you won't be able to attend, but *family comes first.
*
Take care, and maybe we will see in in PA.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> Hi everyone, you have noticed I have been quiet on the forum during the last week. Unfortunately, we will not be making it to the rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We need to stay home for family reasons.
> 
> I wish everyone a safe and wonderful rally. Everyone in my family was so looking forward to the rally (also our last camping trip of the year).
> 
> We are looking at Otter Lake to see if we can make this rally instead.
> 
> Thor


Thor, I hope all is well and that this was just a timing thing/busy season stuff. I will truly miss meeting you in person but there will be more opportunities....maybe even PA.

Take good care.


----------



## PDX_Doug

To all the Twin Mountain Rallyists...

Have a great and safe weekend! Sounds like your weather will be decent. Have fun everybody and bring back lots of pictures and good memories!









Thor,
I hope all is well. Hang in there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

So sorry to hear you can't make it, Thor. Hope all is well and we too look forward to meeting you in the future!

To all other rallyers...I know my husband had put me down for the desserts. Well, I thought that some of us may be on a weight control program. I know I am! So, I thought I'd make about 4 different desserts, but all without sugar (or chocolate, or sweet gooey stuff, or anything like that). I hope everyone is OK with that.......

Also, I've heard a whole lot of talk on this thread about coffee. Does anyone drink alcohol anymore? I'm hoping I'm not alone!!! HA! (Remember, we have 4 children!)

We are really looking forward to this weekend and to meeting you all. We are so sorry for those who had to cancel, but we know we can always meet up again soon. We hope all is well at home with you folks.

To those who are going....well, we'll be seeing you tomorrow!!! YEAH!!!!


----------



## damar92

Okay, sorry to disappoint anyone, but the DW and I haven't got out diving this week to get the little necks. We will have the stuffies but no clams.







Are there any other request for the pot luck? Side dishes or desserts or whatever.
Darryl


----------



## johnp

damar92 said:


> Okay, sorry to disappoint anyone, but the DW and I haven't got out diving this week to get the little necks. We will have the stuffies but no clams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any other request for the pot luck? Side dishes or desserts or whatever.
> Darryl


NO CLAMS














my wife will be sad.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Also, I've heard a whole lot of talk on this thread about coffee. Does anyone drink alcohol anymore? I'm hoping I'm not alone!!! HA! (Remember, we have 4 children!)


Fear not....for you will not be drinking alone...the coffee is for the morning after all the alcohol the night before.



> We will have the stuffies but no clams.


I know that I should know this, being from New England and all, but what is a stuffie?

Tim


----------



## damar92

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Also, I've heard a whole lot of talk on this thread about coffee. Does anyone drink alcohol anymore? I'm hoping I'm not alone!!! HA! (Remember, we have 4 children!)
> 
> 
> 
> Fear not....for you will not be drinking alone...the coffee is for the morning after all the alcohol the night before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will have the stuffies but no clams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that I should know this, being from New England and all, but what is a stuffie?
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

 Sorry, It's a stuffed quahog. Large clam with stuffing in it.

John, I don't want to upset your wife, so I will swing by the seafood market and get her a quart.
Darryl


----------



## johnp

Darryl
Thanks but if my bride wanted littlenecks so bad she should have bought some one of the three times she went to the seafood market this week.

Tim

We need to talk 
First you had a lapse of reasoning trading a bowtie for a 6.0 powersmoke.
Now you say you don't know what a stuffie is.

Meet me by the bubbler and we'll talk or I'll bring the coffeemilk.

John


----------



## damar92

John,

Not for nuthing, but you better bring Tim some Dell's Lemonade to go along with that bubbla meeting.
Darryl


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

To all other rallyers...I know my husband had put me down for the desserts. Well, I thought that some of us may be on a weight control program. I know I am! So, I thought I'd make about 4 different desserts, but all without sugar (or chocolate, or sweet gooey stuff, or anything like that). I hope everyone is OK with that.......

Ha ha ha ha ha... This is my wife trying to make a joke- like anyone would like any of these desserts! Trust me, they're gooey, suger and chocolate all through them....I'm looking at them in the fridge, but I'm not allowed to touch...


----------



## wolfwood

WEATHER UPDATE!!!

IT IS A SIMPLY GORGEOUS DAY IN NH!!!  

Mt.Washington weather reported this AM that it was 32 in Berlin (not all that far from where we'll be) and tonight will see "low 30's / in some places, high 20's" (







okay - now THAT's a little extreme!).

Looks like we are in for unusually wonderful Columbus Day weekend weather!!!!






















Just be sure your furnaces are working well and the warm coats/mittens/gloves are packed for the evenings/mornings.

I'm bustin' out of this joint in 3 hrs!!!!!!! See ya'll tonight!!!

(to all others who will also be travelling this weekend - be safe. See you on the flip side!!!







)


----------



## egregg57

Be safe all have a good time.







The leaves should be at thier peak.







Its going to be a perfect New England Fall weekend!







Get some photos if you can. I will be holding down the fort and monitoring the boards!









See ya!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Hey Eric, what time are we meeting at 'The Project'?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey Eric, what time are we meeting at 'The Project'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


* DUDE!* I am sure she's reading this!!  *PM PM!!!!*


----------



## PDX_Doug

Right... sorry


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> Hi everyone, you have noticed I have been quiet on the forum during the last week. Unfortunately, we will not be making it to the rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We need to stay home for family reasons.
> 
> I wish everyone a safe and wonderful rally. Everyone in my family was so looking forward to the rally (also our last camping trip of the year).
> 
> We are looking at Otter Lake to see if we can make this rally instead.
> 
> Thor


Sheryl, Sorry about the passing of your uncle.









Thor, Thinking of you & your family........hope all is well.

Everyone else have a Safe & Great Time, Looking forward to seeing pics. Sorry we can't be there. 

Enjoy,
Tami


----------



## johnp

Well its time to pack the laptop, hookup,and head out. 
Hopefully the wife doesn't take too long getting the food.

The longer it takes to hit the road the more postal I become
















John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Well its time to pack the laptop, hookup,and head out.
> Hopefully the wife doesn't take too long getting the food.
> 
> The longer it takes to hit the road the more postal I become
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Take the drive easy, John. Roads were VERY clear driving in this AM. Means they're probably all out there now....with their minivans & Yugos towing TTs. Wave to the little green Miata if you see it (I could be JUST as postal on my  way home!!!) I sure am antsy to get out of here!!!! See you there!!!


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Hi everyone, you have noticed I have been quiet on the forum during the last week. Unfortunately, we will not be making it to the rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We need to stay home for family reasons.
> 
> I wish everyone a safe and wonderful rally. Everyone in my family was so looking forward to the rally (also our last camping trip of the year).
> 
> We are looking at Otter Lake to see if we can make this rally instead.
> 
> Thor


Real Sorry you couldn/t make 
I didn't find out till Friday night when others told you couldn/t make it
Hope everything is ok at home

Don& FAmily


----------



## tdvffjohn

HootBob said:


> Hi everyone, you have noticed I have been quiet on the forum during the last week. Unfortunately, we will not be making it to the rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We need to stay home for family reasons.
> 
> I wish everyone a safe and wonderful rally. Everyone in my family was so looking forward to the rally (also our last camping trip of the year).
> 
> We are looking at Otter Lake to see if we can make this rally instead.
> 
> Thor


Real Sorry you couldn/t make 
I didn't find out till Friday night when others told you couldn/t make it
Hope everything is ok at home

Don& FAmily
[/quote]

Hope all is well Thor, hope you make Otters Lake

John

Don...You post from the rally and this is it







Updates, we want updates


----------



## johnp

Pictures soon to come of our wagonmaster Steve







Weather is great the food awsom as always. Nice to meet new and old faces. After having two pipers playing they haven't chased us out yet.

John


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> Don...You post from the rally and this is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updates, we want updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


We couldn't have asked for better weather








I"ll try to post some pics tomorrow
It is really awesome to meet the new ones for the first time
And great to meet old friends again

Don


----------



## RizFam

Glad everyone is having a great time. Looking forward to hearing all about it & seeing photos.









Tami


----------



## egregg57

Awful quiet.......Makes one wonder what's happening up there.......I haven't even been harrassed by the Wolfster....... *going through withdrawals here! *


----------



## wolfwood

We're BBBABAAAAAACCCCCKKKKKKKK







 
(although everyone else is still there, soaking up the most perfect Autumn weather that New England has to offer. We figured we all deserve it, tho', after the miserable rain we've all endured this Spring & Summer)

Photos to come (LOTS of 'em)!

(Question: Are ALL Rallies this much fun? Simply AWESOME!!!!!!)


----------



## johnp

Boy is it quiet at Twin Mountain tonight








Glad you had a safe trip home.
Not to much pressure getting hitched up with 20 people looking on.

PICS WE WHAT PICS

John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Boy is it quiet at Twin Mountain tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you had a safe trip home.
> Not to much pressure getting hitched up with 20 people looking on.
> 
> PICS WE WHAT PICS
> 
> John


John, KB wants to know how many Hensley orders have already been placed?

btw, Don has the pics on his laptop, too.....now you just have to talk him into staying off line long enough to run a slide show!


----------



## egregg57

Welcome home!!!!


----------



## katiesda

Hi everyone! Myself, all the redheads, and one little black puppydog all home safe and sound. Only took us 3 1/2 hours to get home as opposed to 6 1/2 hours to get up there. What a great weekend! Awesome weather and awesome people. We had a great time even if it seemed a gremlin had followed us up there. Thanks to all those who helped when the camper slipped off the blocks, sympathized when we ran out of propane at 3 am, understood when a rivet popped out of my front cover, when my dog ate Kevin's leveling blocks bag and the rope off Tim's chocks, and a few other events that need not be listed here.







Despite all this the good times far outwayed the negative. Thanks to Wolfie and KB for the guided tour of the notches and Glen Ellis falls. KB, you now have a fan club of at least one little 4 year old redhead. Hope everyone had as good a time as we did and all arrived home safely.









Bob


----------



## wolfwood

katiesda said:


> Hi everyone! Myself, all the redheads, and one little black puppydog all home safe and sound. Only took us 3 1/2 hours to get home as opposed to 6 1/2 hours to get up there. What a great weekend! Awesome weather and awesome people. We had a great time even if it seemed a gremlin had followed us up there. Thanks to all those who helped when the camper slipped off the blocks, sympathized when we ran out of propane at 3 am, understood when a rivet popped out of my front cover, when my dog ate Kevin's leveling blocks bag and the rope off Tim's chocks, and a few other events that need not be listed here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite all this the good times far outwayed the negative. Thanks to Wolfie and KB for the guided tour of the notches and Glen Ellis falls. KB, you now have a fan club of at least one little 4 year old redhead. Hope everyone had as good a time as we did and all arrived home safely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob


Welcome home! Glad the trip home was so smooth! We managed to dodge the traffic last night and were concerned that you all might get it today....but it sounds like all went well. Its been tuff sitting here at work knowing that you all were still out there playing - its about time you got back!









Hey, where's MileHG







....haven't seen a New Member log in yet







(I can hear that wonderful laugh from here!!!) Looks like a site might have just opened up in PA .... wanna caravan???


----------



## johnp

Well we just got in. Steve had an attack of the blue oval just before leaving.Just checked in and he made it home towing through the mountains on 7 of 8 tired cylinders. I see a bowtie in his near future. Calvin&hobes.Daryll92, and I gave him an escort most of the way home. Had a great weekend.

John


----------



## 3athlete

> I see a bowtie in his near future


 Hello all,

Us too!

Tim and I made it home, finally. It took 7 hours to get home and that >?#$#JWQL$L truck gave us a hassle the entire way...Tim swore a blue streak through MA and I struggled to keep from jumping out to push the darn thing up some of the hills.

Glad to hear everyone made it home safely, especially Steve & Lisa. We thought about you guys all the way home, felt bad having to bail on you, but at least some of our new friends were able to hang out and escort you guys!

What a fabulous weekend! I loved meeting everyone and can't wait until we can all meet again.

Time to get back into the swing of life, laundry, baths, and ready for work in the a.m.

Take care everyone!


----------



## dmbcfd

It really was a great weekend. Weather, traffic, food, new friends, old friends all came together perfectly. Everything was perfect, until I tried to leave. I should have expected something to go wrong, I don't have perfect weekends, as a rule. I was all hooked up ready to go, and that piece of $#%& truck of mine blew a spark plug right of the motor. The local mechanic said I'd make it home on 7 cylinders, slowly and very loudly. He was right. My mechanic doesn't want to touch it, I have to call the dealer tomorrow.

Johnp2000, Damar92, and Calvin & Hobbes, all waited around and followed me almost all the way home. Thanks again to all of you. It is reassuring to know you have friends with you while limping home.

Some photos of me may appear on this forum. They dared me. That's all I have to say about that.

We saw at least 3 other Outbacks on the way home and 1 non-member in the campground. They're everywhere.

Steve


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

dmbcfd said:


> Johnp2000, Damar92, and Calvin & Hobbes, all waited around and followed me almost all the way home. Thanks again to all of you. It is reassuring to know you have friends with you while limping home.


Well said Hubby! You would never think that such friendships can pop up from a web forum, but they can. Thanks to all of you for sticking by us. Clare, don't fret about bailing. You waited a long time with us and we knew you had a very long ride home. We appreciate all the time you spent. You are all such great people. We are very fortunate to have met you all!

We'll see what tomorrow brings when we bring Steve's truck to the mechanic. Could be very scary ...









Glad to see everyone made it home safely. We have unpacked and I'm on my third load of wash already! How can we possibly have so many dirty things from one weekend?

I'll try to post some pics soon.

Lisa


----------



## RizFam

Glad to hear you all got home safely, just waiting on the Hootbob's. Steve & Lisa sorry you had truck-trouble but glad you had escorts home







Obr's are the best









Can't wait to see photos & esp of Steve........









Tami


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Well, we're back....







I honestly think that I have NEVER seen such a perfect weekend... warm days (upper 60's) down to cool nites (lower 40's), perfect for the campfires. And that moon! you could read by it! Stacie and I still can't believe that three days went by that fast. I am going to have a hard time coming to grips with the fact that I have to winterize Sydney, as this was the last trip...









The down side? That little black cloud that seemed to follow Katiesda from the moment they arrived. Still, they kept smiling! Thank you Colleen for the little "breaks" that you gave Stacie and I with Allie! Unfortunately that little black cloud drifted over to Dmdcfd's truck when we were ready to push off. Hang in there Steve, and don't listen to John- stay away from the dark side! I know it's tempting, but us Ford guy's gotta stick together! Oh wait a minute- Hatcityhosehauler had a little FoMoCo trouble too...Dang.

It's a good think Wolfie left early. Any longer and I would've figured out how to get that Hensley off her truck and onto our Magic bus. KB gave me the down low on how they work! (Well, at least I think I know how they work...









It was also great to meet Damar92 and Hootbob (along with everyone's family members)!!

I'm glad that Judi's wolf head staff was returned... I was afraid that I would have to start up a CSI Twin mountain team. And without Egregg here, who would be left to blame???

We talked about the spring kick off rally all the way home. Can't wait! Thanks everyone!


----------



## damar92

Well, what can I say, that hasn't been said already? Great friends, great food, great weather. We had the most wonderful time(except for the beast of ours eating Curly's head). It was so great to meet everyone. I hope we don't have to wait till the spring to see you all again. We talked about how much fun we had all the way home. Steve and John thanks for the tips on the route home, it was much nicer to go around Boston than to go through it. We were 10 miles from home before we hit our only real traffic jam. Some tractor trailer tipped over on Rt. 24. But how could we complain, when we had such a great weekend.

Thanks to everyone.
Martha

P.s. Lisa, I will mail out the jacket tomorrow. I'm sorry I didn't see it before we left.


----------



## wolfwood

Sounds like everyone got home - limping - but home. Kevin - gotta agree with you...it was REALLY tuff to pull out and leave you all there to keep having fun but - geesh - it could have been contagious and our loyal litle 4Runner could have gotten sick too.

Hope you guys didn't get stuck in the traffic - Southbound was ABYSMAL by 5:00.

I got home from work a bit earlier than usual today to find KB with the 4Runner, lights on, down by and lights headed into, the pond. Quick check - yup. Puff is where she belongs <what's going on?> Seems that our resident beavers spent at least part of Sunday & today trying to relieve us of our 2 pond-side Willow trees. Fortunately, KB saw it - ran out to get fencing materials - and was wrapping 2 rows of fencing when I got home. Sooooo....the 4 Runner is fine but the trees may be lost.

Glad we all had an awesome weekend - life begins again.......


----------



## johnp

Kevin I have two words for you after watching the little dance your trailer does. HENSLEY-ARROW
Enough said.
Oh yeh nice meeting you guy's

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I was wondering if that "lil wiggle" was obvious from the rear. But then again, on such a big girl... I guess it wasn't so little. It was pretty cool with all of us marching down 93. Did anyone catch the faces of the couple in the Outback Kargoroo when they passed us before the tolls? It was hilarious! I'm suprised they didn't just fall in and join the caravan. I'm gonna have to work a few extra details this winter to get the arrow...


----------



## johnp

If you didn't have a 7000lb truck in front of that beast I think it would be pushing you wherever it wanted to.

I did take a picture of you three as I fell back into place.

Let's hope the nanco tires were speed rated. Lets just say I was pushing a Porcshe Cheyenne down 93 to catch back up,when was the last time you saw a Porcshe move to the right









John


----------



## damar92

johnp2000 said:


> If you didn't have a 7000lb truck in front of that beast I think it would be pushing you wherever it wanted to.
> 
> I did take a picture of you three as I fell back into place.
> 
> Let's hope the nanco tires were speed rated. Lets just say I was pushing a Porcshe Cheyenne down 93 to catch back up,when was the last time you saw a Porcshe move to the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


 I have to say that looking in my rearview at you, I would move over too. Looks pretty impressive from the front.
Darryl


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Lets just say I was pushing a Porcshe Cheyenne down 93 to catch back up,when was the last time you saw a Porcshe move to the right


----------



## HootBob

Well we finally got home at 9pm tonight what a drive
It was sure nice to see old faces and really great to meet Wolfie, Calvin&Hobbes damar92 and Katiesda
I'll get pictures posted some time tomorrow

Don


----------



## johnp

I just managed to post a pic in the gallery of our little caravan on 93 someday I'll fiqure out how to post it in a thread.

John


----------



## wolfwood

HootBob said:


> Well we finally got home at 9pm tonight what a drive
> It was sure nice to see old faces and really great to meet Wolfie, Calvin&Hobbes damar92 and Katiesda
> I'll get pictures posted some time tomorrow
> 
> Don


WOW! Thought you were going back over 2 days too. Welcome home! 
...and now that the last of the flock is in, the shelties can finally relax!

(have you checked your e:mail yet?)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Well, sorry I didn't post earlier, but we rolled into the driveway at 5:30, which left me just 45 minutes to unhook, unload some stuff from the trailer, graciously thank my Dad for putting up with the kids (a bottle of 12 yr. Jamesons went with that), and cleaning up a bit before I had to head to a meeting of record length. Got home a little while ago, and and currently enjoying some 18 yr old Glenlivet, while catching up.

Just to clearify, I didn't curse my way through MA, just part of it, and traffic was more a cause of our long journey then the "Blue Oval". Of course, now that I am home, everything is running perfect. I am going to rename my Ex, to "Christine!" Time to give the dealer another call tomorrow and try again.

Darryl & Martha, Bob & Colleen, Kevin & Stacie, JB & KB, it was great to finally meet all of you, and I'm glad everyone had a good time. We can't wait to see all of you again.

John & Bobby Jo, Steve & Lisa, Don & Peg, it was great to see you all again, and see again real soon, some sooner then others.

The weather was perfect, the kids were with their grandparents, and the company was great, what more could we ask for.

Tim


----------



## damar92

John,

That's a great picture
















Darryl


----------



## tdvffjohn

johnp2000 said:


> I just managed to post a pic in the gallery of our little caravan on 93 someday I'll fiqure out how to post it in a thread.
> 
> John


----------



## RizFam

Love It Love It Love It
















What a Glorious Sight!!

Tami


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

I plan to put together a photo gallery, but in the meantime, here's a pic of the caravan in the Burger King parking lot on the way home:


----------



## wolfwood

BirdLadyLisa said:


> I plan to put together a photo gallery, but in the meantime, here's a pic of the caravan in the Burger King parking lot on the way home:.....


HEY! I know those Outbacks!!!

Great photo Lisa!


----------



## damar92

BirdLadyLisa said:


> I plan to put together a photo gallery, but in the meantime, here's a pic of the caravan in the Burger King parking lot on the way home:


 We love the pic Lisa. Keep them coming.
martha


----------



## PDX_Doug

That sounds like one exciting rally! You guys know how to do it up, that's for sure!








It seems that even the negatives can turn into a positive when you are with other Outbackers!

Welcome home everybody! And let's start getting some more pictures up!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

BirdLadyLisa said:


> I plan to put together a photo gallery, but in the meantime, here's a pic of the caravan in the Burger King parking lot on the way home:


I'm just happy no one snapped any pictures of me trying to squeeze between Darryl and Martha's rig and the granite island...







what was I thinking?


----------



## johnp

No pics were taken but you did have witnesses









John


----------



## RizFam

Keep the pics coming


----------



## johnp

damar92 said:


> I plan to put together a photo gallery, but in the meantime, here's a pic of the caravan in the Burger King parking lot on the way home:


[/quote]

What you don't see in that pic is there is a little pop-up behind the blue Dodge something tells me he might buy an Outback

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Yeah, thats right- she said to me (while I was loading our 2 year old in his car seat) "Are you guys part of a gang?" yup- thats right lady- WORD- straight up from Compton... next we'll break out in a dance routine...


----------



## egregg57

I hope the spring kick off rally looks like this! Nice long train of Outbacks!

I'm glad that Judi's wolf head staff was returned... I was afraid that I would have to start up a CSI Twin mountain team. And without Egregg here, who would be left to blame???

* Somebody took the Staff of Wolfwood?! Thats Awesome! *

I mean..How dare they! Bad, BAD campers!


----------



## johnp

She was about to do a trailer by trailer search.









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

'til the perp fessed up that is.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> 'til the perp fessed up that is.
> 
> Tim


yup - scared the wiley waskle into submission!!!! The magical powers of the Sceptor still reign supreme!!!









sorry you didn't think of doing that yourself, aren't you Eric? Aren't you?
hmmmm, maybe you ARE smarter than 1st thought


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> 'til the perp fessed up that is.
> 
> Tim


yup - scared the wiley waskle into submission!!!! The magical powers of the Sceptor still reign supreme!!!









sorry you didn't think of doing that yourself, aren't you Eric? Aren't you?
hmmmm, maybe you ARE smarter than 1st thought








[/quote]

She' such a.....such a...... JUDI!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Here we go again........


----------



## damar92

dmbcfd said:


> My mechanic doesn't want to touch it, I have to call the dealer tomorrow.
> 
> Steve


 Steve,

I was just wondering how you made out with the truck? Will we see a new TV next time we meet???









Darryl


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

Here's my photo album from the rally ...

Photo Album


----------



## RizFam

BirdLadyLisa said:


> Here's my photo album from the rally ...
> 
> Photo Album


Very Nice Lisa, another beautiful Outbacker Rally Album









Thanks for sharing,
Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug

That's a great album, Lisa!
Thank you.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

Great photos, Lisa!

(so THAT's what my dogs looked like all weekend......)

I've posted some, too - but under a new thread....
"Twin Mtn Rally....so, you want pictures?"


----------



## damar92

Love the pictures Lisa
















I mailed the jacket this morning. Let me know when you get it. Thanks

Martha


----------



## dmbcfd

I was just wondering how you made out with the truck? Will we see a new TV next time we meet???









Darryl
[/quote]

Darryl,

They had to remove the cylinder head to install the Helicoil, replace the ignition coil and spark plug that blew off, and it needed a new exhaust manifold. At least the new head gasket will fix the oil leak I've had for a couple years and while they have it, the cruise control recall will be done. Total damage=around $2k. Unfortunately, there cannot be a new truck in my near future, and eventually, when it does happen, it will *never* be another Ford. I should have the truck back tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## camping479

dmbcfd said:


> I was just wondering how you made out with the truck? Will we see a new TV next time we meet???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darryl


Darryl,

They had to remove the cylinder head to install the Helicoil, replace the ignition coil and spark plug that blew off, and it needed a new exhaust manifold. At least the new head gasket will fix the oil leak I've had for a couple years and while they have it, the cruise control recall will be done. Total damage=around $2k. Unfortunately, there cannot be a new truck in my near future, and eventually, when it does happen, it will *never* be another Ford. I should have the truck back tomorrow.

Steve
[/quote]

Keep 'er rollin' Steve









Mike


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

damar92 said:


> Great photos, Lisa!
> 
> (so THAT's what my dogs looked like all weekend......)
> 
> I've posted some, too - but under a new thread....
> "Twin Mtn Rally....so, you want pictures?"


What are the dogs' names again? I intentionally left them blank in the photo descriptions because I forgot ...


----------



## wolfwood

BirdLadyLisa said:


> What are the dogs' names again? I intentionally left them blank in the photo descriptions because I forgot ...


"Tadger" = big fuzzy guy and "Seeker" = little fuzzy (also the one I did the Obedience stuff with)


----------



## damar92

[/quote]

Thanks, Martha. Let me know how much postage was so I can reimburse you. No sense you paying for my daughter's absent-headiness (is that a word?)

Thanks again!

Don't even worry about it. I work at the P.O. so I have my connections
Martha

Ps. Chrissy said to say Hi to J.


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

Thanks, Martha. Let me know how much postage was so I can reimburse you. No sense you paying for my daughter's absent-headiness (is that a word?)

Thanks again!

Don't even worry about it. I work at the P.O. so I have my connections
Martha

Ps. Chrissy said to say Hi to J.
[/quote]

Thank you Martha -- and thank Uncle Sam! Justine says Hi back!


----------



## HootBob

Great photos Lisa








Sorry to hear about the trouble you had with your truck Steve

Don


----------



## 3LEES

BirdLadyLisa said:


> No sense you paying for my daughter's absent-headiness (is that a word?)


If it's not a word, it should be!

My father used to tell me to use my head for something other than growing hair.

Now I can't even do that very well...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

HootBob said:


> Great photos Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the trouble you had with your truck Steve
> 
> Don


But Lisa did get you best side in that photo....







Wow, 2K for a helicoil. How much would a new head have cost??









Tim


----------



## z-family




----------



## BirdLadyLisa

damar92 said:


> Love the pictures Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mailed the jacket this morning. Let me know when you get it. Thanks
> 
> Martha


Thanks, Martha! I received the jacket today. I appreciate it. There's always something left behind especially when the kids venture out in other OB's!









Oh, Justine keeps asking me to have you tell Chrissy that she misses her. They really developed a nice friendship!


----------



## damar92

BirdLadyLisa said:


> Love the pictures Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mailed the jacket this morning. Let me know when you get it. Thanks
> 
> Martha


Thanks, Martha! I received the jacket today. I appreciate it. There's always something left behind especially when the kids venture out in other OB's!









Oh, Justine keeps asking me to have you tell Chrissy that she misses her. They really developed a nice friendship!
[/quote]

I'm glad you got the jacket. My kids always lose something no matter where they go. Chrissy has been trying to email Justine, Something to do with neopets??? She also has a new email so if you see one from verizon, it is just Chrissy. Have a great day!!
Martha


----------

